# MAGIC SPELL!!!!!!!



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

NEXT FULL MOON 22ND JUNE
WE ALREADY HAVE A BFP AFTER THIS SPELL!!!

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON, THE NEXT ONE IS THIS FRIDAY 25/03/05.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. ( 25/03/05)
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.

NEXT FULL MOON SUNDAY 24TH APRIL.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi claire
Thanks i am going to give it a go..........you never know, do you!!!!!!.
love astridxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi claire
My hubby thought that i lost the plot....i even used our best organic eggs....
love astridxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Astrid

Was it baked when you got home today?? Or had Meg eaten it?!!!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi nicki
It was still there when i got home yesterday and meg hadn't eaten it (thats the dog) ha ha....
Claire i met up with the girls from the Essex TTC and i told them about your magic spell....and i am hoping that is is a good omen..One good thing is i did not grow hair or turn into a wolf...
Love astridxxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

HI ya Claire 

I did this spell, as I thought what the heck me I will try anything to get that little bunddle in my tummy...

Funny thing was I already saw it in the magazine and was planning on doing it. 

Once I put the leaves round it it looked like a work of art! made me DH  , any way went out in the morning and sid the snail was having the time of he's life eating it  bless.

lets hope it works hey girls..

Take care - a little dance to help it work!Spiritx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

This is funny, but ohhhhhhh, I hope it works and brings you girls your dream!  Here's a bit of babydust to go with it  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

hi girls!
  glad you all had a go, unfortunately i met a friend and was far too drunk at 2;30 in the morning to go into the garden and do the spell!!! ooooops!  never mind next full moon in April so will defo do it then. fingers crossed for all of you and let me know if it worked!
take care,
claire. x.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI AGAIN!,
  THE NEXT FULL MOON IS THIS SUNDAY, APRIL 24TH. SO WHY NOT GIVE IT A GO! DID IT WORK FOR ANY OF YOU GIRLS THE LAST TIME IF IT DID YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON!
BYEEEEEEE!
CLAIRE, 
XXX.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

At least with DP being away this weekend I'll be able to do this and he won't have something else to take the mick out of me about   but what happens if the neighbourhood cats drink it or mine do!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

DON'T WORRY IF THE EGG GETS EATEN. IF THERES A BIT ON THE NEWS OF STRANGE WOMAN CHANTING AND WAVING EGGS AROUND IN THE NOTTINGHAM AREA, THEN I WILL TAKE FULL RESPONSABILITY!!!LOL 
CLAIRE,
XXX.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Can you image  , then can you image if all of us who did it become pg - OMG the country would go egg waving loonys all the time


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just read on the net while surfing that back in the 17th century it was believed that a woman could tell whether or not she was pregnant by looking at her boiled urine. If she could see her reflection, she was pregnant! 

This plus the above - Oh god I think I am loosing the plot!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

lol  maybe hot wee is taking things a bit far!!! people will think you are defo bonkers!!! !!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

people think that any way hun


----------



## piglett (Apr 2, 2005)

Well I tried the spell.  As we have hens it didn't even cost me anything.  I'm due to test at the end of next week so if it's positive it'll be that already but I rekcon anything is worth a go!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

FINGERS CROSSED PIGLETT!


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

i tried the spell!!  

But I'm not sure I did it right, as I used a bowl and not a saucer, and some of the leaves fell into the egg....? Also I used lavender and rosemary leaves as they were handy - so I'm now worried that I have cast a spell unrelated to a baby, and something else will come my way instead  

Anyway, last night I dreamt I had twin girls, so maybe thats a good sign?!!
(except when someone asked me their names, I could only remember one of them, which doesn't bode too well!!)
Ruby k xx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

pps egg has been scoffed in the night!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

hi Ruby,
  i am sure it was fine!  i think the egg being eaten is actually a good sign. when i was pregnant i always dreamed i had a baby boy but i couldn't remember where i had put him!!!   i used to wake up in a panic! any way i had a girl but still have the dreams sometimes!
fingers crossed!
love,
Claire, 
xxx.


----------



## piglett (Apr 2, 2005)

It worked - thank you fertility godess, thank you clomid - BFP for me!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Piglett major congrats on your  hun


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  BIG FAT CONGRATS!!!  SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!
LOVE,
CLAIRE,
XXX.


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi mad spell girls!!! 

Many congratulations piglett on your  .

Well girls  it did not work for me last month but Im not giving up yet. 

The next full moon is on 23rd May at 20.20  
and its my Birthday so I'm defo going to do it! you never know..

Best wishes to all you girls.
Luv and luck
Spiritx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  I am on holiday then but think I will give it a go! The locals will be thinking  "These strange English people are just CRAZY!!!" !!!LOL!
Fingers crossed!
Love 
Claire, 
xxx.


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG Piglet- congratulations. I may give this one a go after all!
Lizi


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll say roll on the 23rd May for all you girls as I'm not ttc now but will dance around the garden sending you all


----------



## lulabell (Dec 30, 2004)

hi congratulations piglet! what fantastic news!

i did try the spell, all be it the wrong day(yes i can be a bit blonde at times) and also not realizing the dog was sat behind watching her silly mommy-and you've guest it she got humped and i had to go to the vets to investigate doggy morning after pill! my pooch is only 6 months and i was very confused as to when she was fertile( turns out dogs are different to us humans! again my apologies for being for being blonde!) i was told by a pagan friend with a sense of humour that I should chant the spell not bark it.

any way undeterred i have found another spell. involving placing an acorn inside of an egg and burring it under an oak tree also tying cord around the egg! I'm awaiting the acorns now and struggling to think of how the acorn will get inside the egg without it breaking, also does the egg need to be cooked? I'll eave you now and return back to the slightly weird world of me!


trying to conceive since marriage 1998 DH 32 me 29
unexplained infertility
clomid 1 year no luck
1 failed IUI next attempt May 05
Alsotried a range of herbs and supplements, acupuncture,reiki,spells.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

hi,
Lulabell, I nearly wet myself when I read your post!!! I have know the one about the acorn, and there are so many more but some sound really tricky and just plain daft!!! there is one where you and your partner have to stand naked, facing a certain way at night, chanting to the fertility goddess to bless you with a child!  I don't want to knock spells but this one would be tooooooo weird!!   I know for a fact my hubby wouldn't stand with his bits out chanting !!!LOL!!!
Love,
Claire, 
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

ITS NOT LONG TILL THE NEXT FULL MOON, SO GET READY!!! PIGLET GOT BFP  THE NEXT ONE COULD BE YOUUUUUUUUU .


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi ya Girls, 

thought I would post this again so that everyone is aware that its the full moon tonight23rd May and Im defo going to do this this evening, seeing as its my birthday too so Im hoping extra luck will come my way, especially this year!

Wishing everyone who does this tonight is lucky.
Luv and hugs
Spiritx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPIRIT -  heres wishing you a year of happiness and laughter and a BFP along the way .....


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday Spirit
Well have nothing to lose apart from an egg so will sneak out later and have a go, i just hope my neighbours dont see me they will def be sending the men in white coats round to me !!!
lol
Lou x


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi there

I dunno why I read this thread but feel it's fate now that I didn I am going out to do it in a min.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE

Kerry xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

luck to everyone who is trying this tonight x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

just done it
   
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Julie Q (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm sure this doesn't belong under complimentary therapies, but while we are on the subject of magic spells!!!!!!!!!!!!Try this one.

Visualise a tightly closed rose bud at your root chakra (base of your spine for those who are unsure)
Slowly imagine it opening up and blooming into a beautiful, full, open, red rose.  Do this morning and evening, coupled with your eggs in the garden, who knows what might happen?? 
If nothing else it will hopefully place a good positive imagery in the right place.

Julie Q


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Did what was said last night.  When are you supposed to bring in the saucer and do i just pour the egg and leaves away??  Mines still out on my patio.

Neighbour must think Im barmy   (she's always nosing in the garden)

Thanks

Kerry


----------



## piglett (Apr 2, 2005)

When I did mine I left it out all night and got in the next night - or may have been the one after.  Get the feeling that the fertility godess ought to have some time with the egg to do whatever it is she does (although deeply suspect that my egg was eaten by the dog)!  Good luck


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI ALL!,
BACK FROM HOLLS AND AM GLAD YOU ALL GAVE IT A GO! FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU ALL  KEEP US INFORMED!!! 
LOVE 
CLAIRE,
XXXX.


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Next full moon girls is due this coming Wednesday, 22nd June!  Get cracking with the spell (excuse the pun!) I'm defo going to do it as I missed last time!  Just like Piglet too, I have hens at home so the eggs are free, so let's hope that's a goooooooood sign and the Goddess of Fertility is shining down upon me!

Good luck to you all, spell or no spell!!

AJ of London xx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

what leaves do I use? do I need to keep the egg yolk whole?

Noodles


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  you can use any green leaves, and you must keep the egg whole. Dont worry if it gets eaten!!! Good luck!!! Fingers crossed girls!!!
Love,
Claire, 
xxx


----------



## AMELIE2 (Apr 21, 2005)

hiya, i want to have a go too!! would someone tell me when the next full moon is?
reading this thread  reminds me of something my mother used to do when we were kids, i'd forgotton all about it till now. she'd put the egg out at i think it was halloween and she would 'read' the changes in the egg. i'm sure she said there'd be a volcanic eruption once........lol
is this a wicca spell?
ameliexx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Amelia,
The next full moon is July 21st. I think it is a wicca spell. I think anything is worth a try!!! so give it a go, and fingers crossed!!! 
Love,
Claire, 
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
Well it worked again!!!!! on Monday I got a    !!!!!
  We are all so excited, and still on  . Will keep you all informed of the coming full moons and fingers crossed it will work for you too!!! 
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## AMELIE2 (Apr 21, 2005)

well done claire. i'm all goosebumpy for you......... hopefully my turn next moon!
am xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Girls, I'll give anything a go, my test date is the 22nd July, so day after spell!!

Congrats for those BFP's

Love
Joe


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Girls!

I am so pleased I saw this thread!

I too saw the spell in Fate and Fortune, and carried out the spell in March, and again in April ( I have a BFN for TX in Feb)

I also carried out the second spell where you paint a pg lady on an egg in green food dye, bury it, and sprinkle grass seed on top reciting a chant (which I don't have as I am working in Spain - but will post it on Friday when I am home), and I was pg naturally that month.

We have been ttc for 3 years so I am convinced it is the spell that did it!

Good luck Girls!

Love Zoe


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

That's fantastic news Zoe!

I can't beleive I missed yesterday's full moon - I had it in my diary and everything!
The next one is on Aug 19 (my birthday!) at 5:54pm and my mum's coming to stay - I hope she doesn't think I've completely lost the plot!  

Lots of luck to all of you other "witches"!
F xx

ps - Zoe, don't forget the words to the burried egg one - I'm gonna do both just to be sure!  Is there a special time to do that one? And will it matter if the foxes dig it up?


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Hi girls

I did the spell last night...!! What do I do with the leftover egg and leaves!!?  Do I have to bury them or just put them in the bin and how long should I leave them out for?

Freddie, your kitten is gorgeous!

Zoe congratulations on your natural pg.  You inspired me to start chanting last night.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
Lol, I would leave the egg outside a bit longer. After a day or so if its still there chuck it away. My egg was still there in the morning until my dog ate it!!! .

Freddie, I said the words whilst in my conservatory and then took the saucer outside, a bit less daft looking!!!  and I didn't chant it at the top of my voice, just said it pretty quietly. Oh yes and waited until it was dark!!!LOL!!!

Zoe, congratulations on your BFP! hope everything is going well in your pregnancy!

Fingers crossed for you all!
Take care,
love,
Claire, 
xxx.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Brilliant news Zoe, major congrats hun  

Can't believe I forgot it  

Roll on the next one.


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow what a fantastic thread!!!

I want a go!!! lol  

I will definately give this a go once I feel ready for a lil bro or sis for this bump!!

Fantastic news claire, I'm so pleased its finally happened for ya hun... 

Dawn x x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I missed your posts! I had been watching the thread, but thought that it was no longer active!

Nikki - Good luck for the Aug Full Moon, I will be watching your progress!, and looking out for your BFP!

Claire - Congratulations to you too! how exciting for you! I will watch out for your progress, and look forward to seeing you on the second tri board in a few weeks!


Lol, - Good luck with your spell last night, I so believed it would work, keep believing, I still think my pg is purely down to the spell (DH thinks I am bonkers!)

Freddie - Thanks for the reminder - I have IM'd you back the words, and will post the below! good luck for August, I really think it is worth believing in, but then so are faeries, and pixies!, and angels, and.........

Joe - Fingers crossed for you XXX

Dawn - I recommend it, but fantastic to be so close to giving bubs a big cuddle good luck with D day!

Here goes with the spell!

It doesn't specify a Full Moon, but I carried it out along with the other spell.

Pain a picture of a pg lady in green food dye on an egg
Bury it in a pot, covering it with soil.
Scatter the top soil with grass seeds, and repeat:

Hidden deep in an earth filled pot
Left to stand where the sun is hot
An egg beneath, the soil below
A child within me starts to grow.

Water it every day ( I watered till the next full moon, and then repeated it- by the time of the 3rd full moon, I was already 7 weeks pg!)

You can also try buying a babies bonnet on a full moon! 

Good luck Girls, I will look out for you all.

Much love

Zoe XXX


----------



## pinkwytch (Jul 19, 2005)

What a fantastic thread!!!
As you can see from my user name I am indeed a practising witch (no, I don't have a pointy hat or warts or sacrifice small children, But I do have a cat!!!)
fertility spells are best done either the night of the full moon or three days either side of it another good time for fertility spells is the night of the New Moon.
Also you could paint an Egg Green and place it under your bed from one full moon to another (in an egg cup) and then change it.
best of Luck to all you budding Witches


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

now, i forgot to do the spell last month - but i did buy the eggs and pick the leaves ready.........hubby was being a t**t so i went to bed early.........later that night i was staring at the size of the moon and thinking how big it looked(it was extra big last month) when I realised that i had forgotton to do the spell. bedroom is 3 floors up and i was too sleepy to get up so i just thought about doing the spell instead!

Well it must have worked anyway as I am now pregnant!

Noodles


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Roll on August 19th - does it matter what time you do it during the full moon?


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

I forgot the last full moon but treatments not till sept/oct so I have time to try it .. maybe i'll do it on both full moons before my treatment ( as long as that wont reverse the spell !!)
I'll try anything this time, Change of clinic & chanting spells !!
Good luck to everyone else too.

Katy. xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I did the spell  in the evening (when it was dark so nobody could see me!) There are times when the moon is FULL but just do it when you can.
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

well I did it last month so we will see...........

Hey Mac how you doing Hun??

Love and hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AMELIE2 (Apr 21, 2005)

hi there, big congrats on all the BFP that have come along.
i did the spell last moon too, i was trying to not let dh see what i was doing - i didnt know how to explain.... then as soon as i was done he went out to call the cats looked straight at the dish, stared and said nothing! (pretty dish too with the leaves). then i forgot to bring it in the next day so both my neighbours had a good look too. lol.oh well, AF came early, so i'll have another go this moon.
look luck to the rest of you
ams xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

10 Day to go -I am determined to not forget this one


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

OOOOOOO I want to have a go!!
Is friday the 19th August next one??
Typical, im on holiday with the inlaws in Cornwall!! never mind, they already think im mad!  
Does it have to be done at night??
Any thing else i should know??
OHHHHHHHH Im excited now!!! Im going to put a reminder on my mobile!!
yonny xxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Count me in too, need all the help at present, arguing with DH, nerves raw...but your posts have given me extra hope-looking forward to doing it on the 19th, I usually put all my crystals out from the house and on the outside table on the Full moon and leave for 3 days & nights, so an extra spell could be the answer


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Larkles can that be any crystals?


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Yonny, I would do it in the evening or at night.
Good luck to you all, and just to let you know I had my 12 week scan today  , everything brilliant  .
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

NikkiUk

Yes any crystals, I have heaps of rose quartz, clear quartz, amethyst etc I also have a "Crystal Guide" if anyone wants a copy, its in PDF format. It gives a great list of all ailments and what crystals to use for each-infertility is also listed

Larkles


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Larkles, I have rose quartz so will be putting that out now too. Anything that could possible hlep or be good karma is worth a go.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!

I have just read all through this thread and how I laughed!  I want a go!!  19th August here I come.  Do I have to put the saucer anywhere in particular?

    to you all!  Good luck for 19th August!

Ruby
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ruby,
    Anywhere outside. Good luck  .
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

5 Days to go


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

count me in 
I missed it last month, but ovalation is due that very weekend so heres hoping!
~dizzi~


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

larkles said:


> NikkiUk
> 
> Yes any crystals, I have heaps of rose quartz, clear quartz, amethyst etc I also have a "Crystal Guide" if anyone wants a copy, its in PDF format. It gives a great list of all ailments and what crystals to use for each-infertility is also listed
> 
> Larkles


Ooh - I'd love a copy, please!

I'm gonna try to do the spell on the 19th - after I collect my mum from the airport (she's visiting for a week) bu dunno how I'll explain it - she thinks I'm completetly  anyway! - It's also my birthday, and they say what you do on your birthday you'll do for the rest of the year. Boy am I gonna have a mad year!!   But hopefully a good one!

Best fo luck,  and  to all of you - witches unite! 
F xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Im getting quite excited about the 19th !!  

Katy.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hey girls,

Me too, i shall also be placing an egg outside my house again and I am going to try and sneak a baby bonnet into the shopping with out DP seeing  

Am finally losing the plot i think

Love and hugs

Debs


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs what do you mean finally!!! .

Hugs,
Mac.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OI Macca!!! Ya cheeky minx ya just made me spray my screen with melon 

  

Hope your doing ok Hun?


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

I'm gonna do the spell too! 
I'm having my ET on friday and anything is worth a try!  

Good Luck girls for the 19th!

LOL

JULIA x x x

PS I'm wearing a rose quartz bracelet...is this ok? I've noticed that some of you are putting crytals outside your house that all


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

what exactly do i need to do i want to try it.  dh thinks i'm a witch anyway, (i like anything a bit spooky), so this will just confirm it, lol he thinks its the only reason we got a black cat. 


love

Sam
xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Sam,
    If you take a look at the first page the instructions are on the first post. Any green leaves will do, leave it anywhere outside in the evening and don't worry if it has been eaten in the morning! This must be done on the 19th.

Good luck!
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

I've just found out that I will be at my parents house on the friday evening, my mother will not be amused-so will have to take my own saucer and egg with me!! how I wish I could be in my own garden!! Lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Slight problemo!  I am confused (it doesnt take much so no need for anyone to get alarmed   ) On the calendar at work it says the full moon is on 20th but I have it in my own diary as 19th.    What shall I do?  Eggies at midnight on both days or just 19th?  

Maybe my work are trying to brainwash me.....................................


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Its defo 19th, so do it then   My brain doesn't work properly either, never has done!  but at least now I can blame it on my pregnancy!!! .
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Claire its good to know someone else is as mad as me although I dont have a reason for my blondness


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi everyone
i am going to try the spell again tomorrow night, as i am on an icsi cycle and start my stimming injections tomorrow!! good luck to all you moon worshippers out there!  
love ruby k xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a dilemma, On a hen night tomorrow with one of the hens staying over both Friday and Sat night! also am due to ovalate this weekend ( if a  3rd 28CD cycle is going to happen)  is   necessary with the magic spell! and can I leave my plate out early in the evening?? i.e before we go out
~Dizzi~


for everyone doing the spell...


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Its fine to put the saucer out early evening, and although the spell is good its not that that good you don't need to  . If only everything in life was that simple!!! 
  Remember we have TWO BFP after doing this spell!!!
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

just read my post.....
please note if doing magic spell   IS IMPORTANT!
~Dizzi~


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

dizzi! good luck with both!!


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I start downregging tomorrow so I will definately be doing the spell  .

good luck everyone

love 
jane
xxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

TODAY IS THE DAY!!  WHOOPEE!   

Just wanted to say good luck      and lots of      to you all.  

Here's to      all round.

Ruby
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ruby thanks for the reminder - I would have forgotten AGAIN - bring on the evening


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

No probs Nikki    

I am having little mental pictures in my head of my next door neighbour looking at me like I am mad   and scurrying indoors before I hex him.    Also my resident nosy neighbour (who incidentally is called Dot - I cant believe how much I laughed when I saw her pretend to be cleaning her windows when we moved in, only to hear what her name was, it is definitely a nosy neighbour name! ) spreading the rumour that I am a mad old witch in our neighbourhood watch meetings      

Oh dear I think I have had too many chocolate biscuits this morning.  Good luck Nikki!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

claire mac said:


> NEXT FULL MOON 22ND JUNE
> WE ALREADY HAVE A BFP AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> ...


New home ladies

above is the orig post from part 1 from claire mac(thank you claire)

Full moon is tonight!

good luck

xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

New home this way ladies

good luck!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35145.new#new


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck everyone


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Good luck to everybody who is doing the spell tonight!

Come on girls, put some effort in to it!!! say it like you really want it, and lets all keep our fingers crossed 

I will be sending you all positive thought  and will even do the spell again with all you girls in mind.

Lets see if we can make some babies!!! 

Take Care,
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Just done the magic spell....................the egg yolk burst when I placed the leaves around it, is this ok? 

Sheelz
x


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,I did the spell earlier.I LIVE IN A PLACE WHERE EVERYONES WINDOWS ARE OVERLOOKING.BET THE NEIGHBOURS THINK I'VE LOST THE PLOT,BUT NEEDS MUST.  .I KEEP CHECKING OUTSIDE TOSEE IF NEXT DOORS CAT HAS EATEN IT  .

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE

LOVE JANE
XXXXXXXX
   .


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I just did it, Nice and dark & I whispered the chant, I hope the cat dosen't try to eat it, after all its sprinkled with salt so im sure it tastes yuck !! I will do it on the next full moon also as my stimms dont start till 11th Oct.

  Night all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Spell Girls! 
    Don't worry if the egg broke, and don't worry about it being eaten, infact if it has gone then its a good thing  .
    I didn't do the spell last night, as hubby went out and I don't really  like the dark!!! so when it came round to having five mins to myself I didn't fancy going outside in the dark on my own in my nighty!!! . Chicken? YES defiantly!!! 
    I hope it works for you all, please let us know if we get another BFP!!!
    Nik, Deb, did you do the spell?
Take Care,
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi to everyone,

I did the spell last night, DH thinks I've lost the plot as i had the egg and leaves ready in the kitchen. 
He just looked at me and smiled, I did say it was cheaper than buying a baby's bonnet!!!  
Anyway it was still there this am, so have picked it up before the neighbours see.

Good luck to everyone who joined in.xx xxxxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Mine's still there this morning, It just dawned on me when I was lying in bed, I had put the saucer in full range of the electronic cat scarer thingy (sorry if you own a cat but we're plagued by cats using our front lawn as a toilet) so highly unlikely a cat would eat it!!  Best go & retrieve it cos it's at the front of the house, so neighbours will think I've totally lost the plot  

DP was really supportive of me doing this which was lovely. He even came out with me and stood by me and said "Hey we need all the help we can get".............awwwwwwww I do love him.


Have a good weekend everyone & here's praying for all our BFP (got e/c on Monday so prayng extra hard)

Sheelz
xx


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the spell - tried it last night - DH asked me if I was all alright, I think he thinks I've gone     

Hmm think it'd have to be pretty strong magic to work for us - immaculate cnception and all that - but hey, maybe stranger things have happened  

Anyhow - good luck to my fellow white witches.

Cackle cackle 

AnneD x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

sheelz, Your post made me laugh  . I can just picture those poor cats thinking Mmmmm yummy food and then not being able to get to it!!! you little teez!!!  Your dp sounds fab! Give him an extra kiss today from me for being  supportive  .

Well done everybody! so what it you looked a bit daft!   it will be worth it if it works


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Did it, DH said "what a waste of an egg"


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

I did it.  DH came out with me to be supportive (although he did pretend the neighbour was in his garden when I finished!  ) Anyway, I did it and DH says to me oh whats the salt for   I forgot to put the salt on it so had to start again.  

Anyway this morning I woke up to hear the dogs munching their way through eggie leaves    I will do it again at the next full moon.  Good luck to everyone for last night!

Ruby
x


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi!
well i did the spell soon after my first stimming injection last night!! so i really went for it and it was a lovely crisp and bright moon up here.
BUT my egg is still there! hope thats not a bad sign? it was eaten the last time.. 
Mind you, my hand slipped a bit when I was putting the salt in, so maybe that put any potential gobblers off!! And there was a dead daddy long legs in there - probably pickled by all the salt  

Anyway, heres hoping!
love ruby k xx (the other ruby - hi ruby!)


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

BRILLIANT!!!  confused cats and pickled daddy longlegs!!!

Ruby10, you can also give your DH an extra kiss today for being supportive  

Nik, you can give DH a kick up the bum for being grumpy


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Finally brought mine in, the slugs had a bit of a nosh on it instead!!  Cat scarer doesnt affect them then!!

Left it so long in the sun it's baked the yolk.

Roll on e/c Monday..............

Sheelz


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Claire DH well and truly kicked up the  

I was quite sad seeing the plate in the washing up bowel now!


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't beleive it - I forgot the salt!!! What a   !!! I guess I'll have to wait another month and hopefully get it right at the next full moon.   Anyone know when that is?

You know they say what you do on your birthday you do all year - guess I'll be screwing up all year now. And just to prove it, I just permed my mum's hair but forgot to rinse between perm and neutraliser and then used up all the neutraliser so had none left for the final rinse either! All that effort and her hair's still straight as a poker! Good thing she's got a sense of humour! 

Well   to all of you who got the spell right!

Lol, F


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Freddie    
oh dear your poor mums hair!
I missed it ! was on a hen night crawled into bed next to DH at 3 am!
never mind will do it next month....
~dizzi~


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

hi girls

i too did the spell, my dh was so sweet about it, he said we could do with all the help we could get and even keeps showing/telling people about it  ....I had my ET on friday too, so just hope it works

LoL

Julia x x x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I wish you all the very best with your spells! I will keep an eye out for you all and your BFP's

Freddie - you make me LOL! I am sure missing the salt is OK, I think the belief in what you aredoing is the important factor.

Much love to you all

Zoe

XXX


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes I did it too again this month, nearly forgot, then forgot all about it until yesterday........ ewwwww it was all dried on and yukky... nothing had eaten it, i guess they dont like basil leaves and raw egg round our way  

One thing i am starting to wonder about tho, is I always put it out in daylight... suddenly thought   i am doing it wrong........ specially when Mac said about going out in her nightie   oh well there is always next month ....

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi ladies,
  Well I have just sent you all 3 bubbles each! 3 because it is a lucky number and I think we all need all the luck we can get  .
Take Care,
Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all, I did the spell on Friday at 6.30pm before leaving for my parents house, after reciting the spell, I repeated it throughout the evening and before I went to bed. I dreamt that there was an owls nest in the room we were staying in which flew miracousely through the top opened window, when I put my hand in the nest there was a baby owl...

On sunday when we arrived back home, I picked the plate up and put it on the compost heap. I have a very large book of 5,000 magic spells and I sat in the garden and went through the lists to see which one would help the best-the more the merrier! Sitting in the lovely sun I went to our blow up swimming pool, put my feet in and waded through getting all the insects, flies etc out that had blown in, as soon as I had done that there was a mighty gust of wind that came from nowhere, blowing leaves galore towards me-without thinking I raised my arms above me to welcome-my DH at this stage had run into the garden asking what was happening, then as quickly as it started, all went still, he is convinced "something" strange happened-he is not a believer in anything like this-so we're keeping our fingers crossed 

Can someone explain what the "Bubbles" are please-Thanks!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Larkles, By blow up swimming pool, do you mean kids paddling pool by any chance! !

Not really sure what the bubbles are for! just thought it would be nice to pass some around! !


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Not really kids paddling pool-bought from Woolworths 10' in diameter-deep enough for a good soak!! Re the bubbles, last week I noticed I had 3, this week am back to 0! not sure what's going on!!


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

whoooooo!

Very spooky Larkles.  Fingers crossed this means a BFP for you!  I must admit when I first read about this spell I went all goose pimply (mabye its just me getting excited!) I am still hopeful though

Good luck - let us all know of any BFP's from this spell

Ruby
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

There you go Larkles have 3 more bubbles! .


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you for my Bubbles!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Whens the next full moon please cos I can get another in before my treatment !!!

Thanks

Katy. xxxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

It's the Harvest Moon - September 18th @ 2.01 am! - and hopefully I'll do it right next time - _with _ the salt! 

BTW - what is with the bubbles? 

Luv to all u witches!
F xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

D*mn I wont be able to do that one, I will be on Holiday  

Oh well guess there is always the one in Oct when it really matters  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

well as your mod i thought i best join in on this (my excuse to my husband!!! ) so on fri night i went into the garden with my egg(with its salt) and my green leaves, my husband aske me if i had to do anything else (as in a naked chant around the garden.................................i said  no i didnt but he was more then welcome to  if he felt the need   )

since doing this spell my af turned up on mon in full swing (on cd21) but hey its a good thing as my last af was a bit of a non starter and this one is the real deal so you never know what this month may hold!!!!

i have my fingers crossed for you all

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Do I have to go outside at 2.01 am ? 

Sorry having a blonde day !!!

  Katy. xxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh Debs - I'm sure the hotel will be able to give you an egg, or maybe you could buy one from the local store? Nick some salt from the restaurant and a few leaves off the nearest tree - nothing to it! 

Katy - I think that's when the moon's at it's highest/fullest, but it rises at sunset so I guess any time after that would work... Claire?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Freddie

we have a villa with some friends.... unless i am slighly p*ssed I dont think I could do it in front of them   even though they know about the IVF they are both young and so would just think I am even more crackers than normal (as Mac likes to remind me I am totally loopy  )

I will think on it tho

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  The spell doesn't actually need to be done at the precise full moon time. It just calls to be done on the night of a full moon.

  mez, now theres an idea! naked egg spelling!!! that might be one for the guys to do  .

  Deb, I am with Katy on this one! you have no excuse not to do the spell! unless they don't have eggs where your staying !!! get everybody drunk and then tell them you are feeding the local wildlife!!!Easy, you get the spell done and you look like a clever dick cause you know all about the native animals and their diets!!! 
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Just had a thought, Instead of telling DH DP he has got to do it naked, tell him he has got to wear like a spangley thong or something!!!  or maybe a pair of your pants!!! make sure you have a camera handy!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

DH in a spangly thong


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Mac............. 

You are so   but very very funny

  

Ok I will try to give it ago...........


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Deb, just chucked a load of bubbles your way, cant have you on -2 now can we!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awww thank you sweetie.... sent some your way too  

I dont know how I keep getting - figures as earlier this morning I had loads


----------



## cathin (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope it's not inappropriate for me to be here - I'm from NY, and I couldn't help lurking in this thread over the past few months.  Call me desperate, but this born & raised catholic girl did the "spell" on the lite of the full moon on 8/19  - only thing is we're in an apartment, so no backyard/garden to put the dish, so I placed it on a windowsill.    Well, we are moving into a house this week, so I'll have a yard if this time doesn't work.  Although after ttc 8 yrs, 2 ivfs, 4 iui's, it's a long shot, but heck, hope is what keeps us all going.  Good luck to everyone!  (crossing fingers)


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Cathin,
      I am sure the windowsill will be fine  . Give it another go when you move house, like you said hope is what keeps us all going. Good luck with the move, I hope everything goes to plan. keep an eye on the thread and let us know how you go.
Take Care,
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Are you all ready for this..................... My DP  thinks this is a load of rubbish... APPARENTLY !!!!!!!!
  BUT......... We had the name Madison for a girl if this IVF ever worked and it is becoming common where we live so we decided to change it. This is the odd bit.... MY DP WHO THINKS THIS FULL MOON STUFF IS RUBBISH. said to me, use the bay leaf tree leaves to put around the egg, so I did ...... when I came in from doing the spell on my own he came out with.............
If this IVF works this time cos of the spell, if its a girl we are going to call her BAY because we used the Bay leaves................................................... Thought he said all this was rubbish....... I think he was fibbing !!!!

  Katy. xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

sorry to be a "nag" but can i get you all to put some feedback on this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35523.0

once i have some more feedback i can get the ball rolling !

many thanks

Mez

xxx


----------



## cathin (Apr 12, 2005)

> if its a girl we are going to call her BAY because we used the Bay leaves.


Following along on that line, I suppose we'd have to call dc Euynemonus (sp) or Moni
for short, lol. I don't even know if we had a chance at catching the egg this month with the move.
We managed to bd the day before what I THINK was O day, but since my charting is lacking too because of the move, can't be sure. It'll be a miracle if it happens for sure, but I'll post if it does. Good luck
ladies! 

Wendy


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

following that, I would have to hope I had a boy as I used basil leaves if I am lucky enough that it worked


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

OMG I used some funny sounding leaves.  Wigeree or something.  DH calls it the wiggly woggly tree 

Wiggle and Woggle


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I used pear tree leave the last time I did the spell so I would be up there with the rich and famous. Baby Apple and my own baby Pear!!!  can you imagine if it was a girl and when she was older people would say "What a lovely pear!" Like mother like daughter on that one then!  . If you do the spell again find some leaves that have a decent name, like fern! 
Katy,  I met a little boy on sat who was called Bayley (Bailey) so if you have a boy you could call him that!
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nothing like blowing your own trumpet Macca 

 

I quite like the name Bayley/Bailey


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs how come you have got so many bubbles?  are you paying people to send you them?!  .


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No Macca..... 

maybe I am just an   he he he....

No I wonder whats happened to all of yours?? have you been naughty??

I will blow you some  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I am a good girl! I have to go as I am going round all the ill people in my area and doing all their house work for them! then I am doing shopping for 57 local bedridden OAP's and finishing the day with a sponsored dog walk to raise money for the church roof


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hmmm maybe we should change your name to pinochio for all that lying   

I know you have yr feet up on the sofa while Mart bathes Meg and makes you a cuppa with the other hand


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

You know me too well!!!  How come you have gained nearly a hundred more bubbles?!!!  Whats going on!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I have no idea and now its not so good as it looks like i have f*rted too much     I want my numbers to go down now pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I would be well chuffed with so may Bubbles!!! I think you must have the most on the site!!! . Did you noticed they were not bubbles this morning, but something else? Cant remember what they were now. I have lost loads over night!!! I think we are going to find out what they are for today   Keep your eyes open for the big reveal!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

They were pumps how horrible  

No some people have 1000's of them...... Tony used to have as well, but think people keep busrting his bubble


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

WENDY.... I cant spell that either !!! I hope the spell worked for you.

FIDGET>>> Basil      

RUBY>>>> Wiggle & woggle.. Im sure they'd love you for that..     

CLAIRE..... We have a Boys name.. My girls name was gonna be MADISON.. hence my name on here,, but its becomming rather common.      how stuck up do I sound !!!    .. I AM>>>> so why Has FIDGET got all the bubbles    .. I wonder... ?

LOL Im glad you have so many.. I have someone in particular to thank for my rather large ammount     thanks hun  

Hope everyones doing well.. it went a little quiet on here for a while... I missed you all.  

Lots of love  Katy. xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

have i got any bubbles??

i wish i knew what they were for  


love


Sam

xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hmmmm 1  thats pathetic


sam

xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sam, you have a few more now  That can be my good deed for the day!!!  
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

I've only got 15 bubbles.  Nobody loves me I'm going to the garden to eat some worms  

 

Ruby


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Ruby   don't go eating worms cause you think your Billy no mates! I have blown you up to 111 (I think!) to prove I am your friend  .
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

treemendous woowoo!!

Thanks Mac   

I shall be eternally grateful for your bubbling  

Ruby

xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Pah, I havent go that many  

Some have got thousands I tell you thousands     


and whats wrong with Basil?? Hmmmmmmmm      would be terrible if we had a girl eh!!!!

Would you all hold me to it??   I think not as wiggle and woggle are certainly worse   

ohhhhh only 8 days till my hols...........


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

I will have you all know that Wiggle and Woggle would be perfectly respectable names in the Wiggly World.    

My children shall be proud, yes proud I tell you, to be called such magnificent and meaningful names!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  I have been feeling pants for a few days . Have had to get my **** into gear this morning as its back to school for Meg  . Believe it or not I am up, washed, dressed and make up in tact!!!  on my second cup of coffee and ready to go  . Dropping Meg off at 9;15 and then off to the shops with Mum   Its a lovely hot day and all is good! .  Give me till dinner and I will be flagging!!! .
Deb, I have given you some more bubbles   I have found out who burst all mine  (you know who you are! ).
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww Mac nothing like 'having' to get **** into gear to make you   your tail is there??   Poor you for feeling pants though.....

 who stole your bubbles?? I am shocked that anyone would steal them..... thats mean!! Thanks for mine hunni.... when i get home blah blah you know the rest lol... Ihate the fact that this workmachine is so slow I cant blow when I want to  

Love and hugs to you and bump Hunni and have fun shopping in the sun you lucky fish  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

When is the next Full moon?  August one didnt work for me. A BFN


----------



## cathin (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry Scruffyted   The next full moon is Sept. 18.  - hope you have success with the next spell

no love from the bubble monster here   I did however get a poster out of the negative 1000 range - boy was my finger cramped after that one.  I felt so bad for her, and intended on giving her a couple hundred, but my mouse kept going, and going and going


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Cathin I have bumped you up a few.  Sorry am at work and too much bubbling could be punishable!


----------



## cathin (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Ruby10


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

August spell didnt work for me either    I think I am a lost cause.  Sorry I am feeling a little bit sorry for myself this morning

  to everyone


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  Ruby, don't feel sad  Thats my job at the moment as hormones are all over the place and emotions are high . Have bumped your bubbles up   to make you feel better. Have you got 2 boxer dogs? Cant be sure from your picture .
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the bubbles  

My furbabies are bullmastiffs.  Minnies and Big (because she is so small still and he is a big bugga    )

Ruby
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ruby and Mac can't have either of you sad - blown bubbles for you both  

Roll on next full moon










Yeah I know, not quite a moon but couldn't find one, mooner is next best thing - esp if it makes you both smile.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

I do love this place.  Everyone always manages to make me smile no matter how poop I feel  

Ta for me bublays Mrs N


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL!!! THANKS NIK!!! OR SHOULD I SAY MRS NIK!!! 
 RUBY I HAVE A MAD BOXER CALLED OSCAR AND HE IS SO LOOPY!!!  A RIGHT OLD SOFTY BUT A BIT CLUMSEY!!!  HE ABSOLUTLY ADORES MEG AND HAS ALWAYS FOLLOWED HER EVERYWHERE. EVEN SAT NEXT TO HER MOSES BASKET AND GARDED HER WHEN SHE WAS A BABY!!!PEOPLE CAN BE SCARED OF HIM, BUT TO BE HONEST ITS JUST BECAUSE HE IS BIG AND CLUMSEY, HE WOULDNT HURT YOU BUT COULD LICK YOU TO DEATH!!!   MEG HAS DEVELOPED A REAL HATRED FOR OSCAR SPIT!!!
LOVE,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Glad you are both smiling a bit this morning - I've tipped you both over the edge into the next 100's on bubbles x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ewwwwwwwwww @ oscar spit


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Oh Mac how disgusting  

Harvey has a disgusting habit of staring at you while you are eating your dinner and he looks like he has swallowed a shoe with all its laces hanging out.  

Trouble is he then wants to come and give you a love so you get covered in it


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Woohoo I have 202 bublays


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Mmmmmm I know what you mean about the watching you eat thing! Oscar has just sat gorping at me as I ate an ice lolly so I gave in and gave him one!!!!! Anything for an easy life!!!  .


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry crashing in from the adoption board, have been reading the posts on this thread for a while and I think you lot are hysterical. Love to drop in for my daily 'smile' fix. It's is fab to feel the positive vibes on this thread and I hope you all get BFP's from your spell work.

I am actually a practising witch and think it's great that you are all giving this a go. I have seen so many amazing results from spellwork and wish you all the best.

The only thing I would add is it's polite to thank the Goddess at the end of each spell you work and ask for her blessing in your ritual at the end. The best way to do this is to simply look and the moon and send up your thanks for her intervention. If anyone wants me to do any positive spellwork for them please please just let me know (unfortunately I am not allowed to do anything for anyone without their permission) I would be delighted to help in anyway.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all

Love Morgana x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Morgana! Anything that might help is definitely worth adding .It makes sense to thank the Goddess at the end, its only polite isn't it!  How all you lovely ladies doing then? Are Daddy longlegs a sign of fertility!! because they keep attacking me in my bathroom!!!  I know that they only start coming in to homes when the weather is turning, so say goodbye to Summer and lets welcome Autum! its been nice today, but there just isn't much heat left in the sun is there .
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Boo hoo, Augusts full moon didnt work for me!!!
Any help you can give me Morgana very gratefully received  , ............Ill try again on the next one, Sep 18th I think??
xx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Morgana,

I will try the spell again in September and I will thank the Goddess, makes sense to me.  I hope she will be listening! I would love for you to do positive spell work for me, it really interests me.

Love scruffyted x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

how you all doing??

well since the last spell in aug i have now had 2 yes i say 2 af's= so in the past 6 weeks i have had af for 3 of them!!! think it might be cos i didnt thank the godess! wont be forgetting to thank her next time!

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just a note, from a Wicca in training (BF is Wicca and I have taken on some beliefs as well, if that makes sense)

Yes next full moon is 18th

And remember your Manners !!  
Before you make your wish, or talk to the Goddess = Invite her to you first, and ask politely for help (as I'm sure you all are  ) It's no good doing a spell on your own, and you haven't invited the most important person to the 'party'.   
And afterwards thank her for her patience and for listening to you.

You don't even need to do the actual spellwork if you feel uncomfortable, just get in a postion where you can see the moon fully and it can see you (barring any clouds), and have a 'conversation' , staying in the moonlight a long as possible (without making a scene)

It has helped me in understanding my position in life and all around me, and my mate wouldn't have moved to Swansea, found a loverly house with a view, and a perfect job If it wasn't for asking the Goddess where he should be, and going with whatever she gave him 

I hope we get all of our wishes someday, when the time is right Xx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Shellebell

fab advice you gave. I didn't  want to sound to heavy for a first post here when I mentioned the Goddess but you explained it all so beautifully. I really relate to what you were saying about your life path. Wicca gives you such a sense of peace when you begin to realise the inner meaning of it all. I put my trust in the Goddess and she has not let me down once. Wicca has also kept me grounded and put things into perspective, which is why I decided not to go down the assisted fertility route for very long and instead moved to adoption ( not a big deal to me anyway as both me and dh are adopted). 

To everyone else who asked I will be delighted to send you positive vibes in my workings. Anyone else who wants a more specific working done contact me by pm and I will try to help although please be aware I am limited in what I can do....I do not hold myself up as a master at this although I have done it for many years I still consider myself a student because everyone develops at different speeds in this journey and I find it easier to work with people right there in front of me.

Please be aware I cannot tell people how to do spells because I believe and was taught that spellwork is not to be taken lightly and it has taken me many years to work at the level I do now so I do not want the responsibility of telling people spells who do not understand the bigger picture. Please do not take this in a negative way, I mean no offence.

As I said anyone who wants to pm me is very welcome and I will respond to you as quickly as I can but I am often away from my computer for several days at a time

Love Morgana x


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Well I just wanted to let you know the last full moon I decided to do this as it coincided with my 1 day of taking clomid. I put the plate down, said my chant turned away and the dog ate it.  

I'm still waiting to do my test on the 17th but I just wanted to let you know that it does work as my dog is pregnant. (I hope is a fantom one) 

Maybe I should eat the egg this time


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

OMG Nettie I am sorry I shouldn't laugh but that is so funny!  I think you have to laugh or you will cry, how desperate is that?!

Good luck with your pregnant puppy!

Ruby


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

PS Nettie I have blown you some bubbles to cheer you up
xx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Nettie,

Your post made me laugh and laugh. Well at least it proves the spell can work although I think none of us expected that. Next time I think you'll need to make sure your pup is away from the egg or you will be posting puppies needing good homes....lol

Morgana x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you know, that is the second time this has happened since I stared this thread!!! Two pregnant dogs because they got mixed up in the spell somehow!!! 
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm sooooo jealous of my dog!

I was told by a medium that there was multiple babies coming my way - I got really excited didn't realise they meant puppies 

I'll make sure I'm on my own this time, wont even let hubby come out in case it works on him, mind you I think he has as much chance as me.

Thanks for the bubbles   I needed them.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nettie I have sent you some more bubbles, as you were on 13! couldn't have you on an unlucky number now could we? so have bumped you up a few!  Mind you Maggie could have 13 pups!  but she only looks little so I doubt it very much!!! 
Night,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Wow, overwhelmed by the response I have had for some positive spellwork. I am delighted to help you all as much as I can but will probably have to give up my fulltime job now to concentrate on you lot. No I'm only joking

There have however been so many responses that I am going to have to unfortunately stop sending personal pm's to each of you to confirm I have added you to my list due to the sheer volume so have decided instead to post a general post here with a couple of requests. 

Anyone who has pm'd me if possible could I have your date of birth or at least your star sign. I work with crystals and always try to align a suitable crystal for each person so knowing what one suits your star sign will help me focus in. I will set aside time for each and every one of you.

Also it would really help if on the night (full moon) if you could spend a few mins sitting quietly sending positive vibes out, saying to yourself what it is you wish to achieve from this (I know everyone has the same ultimate goal but everyone is slightly different) this will help the connection and hopefully strengthen the spellwork. I have set aside between 10 and 11pm on the night so if you could take a few mins between those times I would be very grateful.

Anyone who knows they will be unable to do this between these times let me know and I will pm you back asap....we will work something out don't worry.

You may find it helpful to burn a candle and look at the flame to help your concentration....please don't burn your houses down or I will be in trouble....lol

I am happy to repeat this ritual every full moon that I can for as long as you want me too providing I am not working nights (kinda gets too busy at work to slip away and start chanting....besides my workmates think I am a fruitbat as it is and this will just confirm all their fears  )

Any questions/ worries/ or unable to do on the night pm me and if there are not too many will answer you individually or will put a general post on this thread.

Be reassured that any info you give me will be kept in the strictist confidence and will not be shared with anyone

Hugs to you all
Morgana x

NB To everyone else not involved in this and wondering what on earth I am blethering about please see me previous post and can I remind everyone I WILL NOT.....do any spellwork for anyone without their permission and WILL NOT give out any specific spells of a sensitive nature to anyone who asks. Spellwork for me is a serious business (except when peple let their dogs eat the eggs....chuckle!!!)


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

....and yes I just looked at my post and realised my spelling has gone wonky again on a couple of words...that's what I get for posting this late at night....brain meltdown....hopefully you all got the general idea though

Morgana x


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Spell didn't work for me got my af today, I shall be out there this full moon on my own with the dog securely locked in the house. (mind you too late now).


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks to all who sent their DOB/ star sign to me
But slight panic as a couple of you think full moon is 18th...it's not it's tonight sat 17th

Don't worry I will be doing my spell for all of you tonight and tomorrow night so no-one gets missed out

Good luck to all out with their eggs tonight...

Love Morgana x


----------



## cathin (Apr 12, 2005)

Full moon in the UK on the 17th, but 18th in the states??  Sorry, didn't think about that and the time zones


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  How did it go Ladies Lets hope with all the help from Morgana this month we get a few more PG!!! . I am sure the full moon had some sort of effect on me last night, as I felt a bit strange!!! Different in some way? , Still do to a certain extent  . Not bad, just different? Just to recap for those who cant remember or have joined us since..... I started this thread, but never got round to actually doing the spell until about 5 months ago, then the same month I got BFP!!! The spell or coincidents I believe the spell helped but thats just the way I think. If that is the case I wounder if the full moon would have an effect on me? Morgana, any thoughts? should I still be doing anything?
Hugs, 
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi

I can't believe i missed it, I was going to do it tonight, I thought it was the 18th!!
I'll have to wait until next month - when is it ?

Scruffyted x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

I didnt do it last night as I was told the 18th & I looked it up on google so if it was 2.01 in the morning then surely its still a full moon till midnight tonight ??... & doing it before 2.01 like most of you did & doing it tonight cant be that much different 

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Yep I missed it too , still will have to do it next month 

Good Luck to everyone that done it last night 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't think we've missed it, the new moon was this morning and the full moon is tonight after 2am-I don't care if someone thinks we have missed it because we all have our hopes & inspirations and what I have looked up tonight is the full moon so LOL & best wishes


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Bit rough but this is the schedule for the next lot of full moons till 2009 hope you can understand it.



 
 
 
 


 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 
January 25 14 3 22 10 
February 23 12 2 20 9 
March 25 14 3 21 10 
April 24 13 2 20 9 
May 23 13 2/31 19 9 
June 22 11 30 18 7 
July 21 10 29 18 7 
August 19 9 28 16 5 
September 17 7 26 15 4 
October 17 6 26 14 4 
November 15 5 24 13 2 
December 15 4 23 12 2/31


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with Katy and Larkles so I'm going to do it this evening anyway... I'm sure the Goddess will still be listening.

Best of luck and tons of baby dust to all of ya!
F xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Larkles & Freddie,

Heres to tonight !!!      

Im gonna do it after lost has finished on tv.

Love Katy, xxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

struglgling to keep awake after long day doing gardening etc. All my crystals are on the outside table since last night sapping up the lunar energy, I gave myself some Rieki this morning and thought about all of you on this board, what we all have gone through, it's very hard to explain the hurt and expectations that we have had and apart than talking to dh which is difficult at times, this board and post has been as inspiration to me and i want to thank all of you for that

Best of luck for tonight


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

How odd

I woke in the middle of the night on Saturday thinking DH had left the light on downstairs so I got up and went to the loo (as you do ) and remember thinking cor the moon is bright tonight, I hope it's like this for the spell tomorrow. Anyway I got out of bed at 10.45 last night and the moon was nowhere to be seen.  I asked the goddess nicely if I could have a baby soon please   .  I could have sworn the dogs were laughing at me.  

However I hope it was successful, I didnt actually do the spell this time, just tried to feel positive.  I hope we all have some success this month - whatever day you did it on  

Bernice (Ruby)
xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
  Larkles, thats sooo nice  . I think a bit of positive thinking can really help in these situations, and I am happy that we are all being positive together  .
  
  Bernice, sounds a bit magical to me!!! you asked nicely so you never know!!! 

  I wish all you Fab ladies the best of luck for this month!!! A little bit of confussion over the date but still fingers crossed  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
XXX.


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi ladies

last night after mt dh went to bed i and the night b4 i poped outside and did the spell not that he minds he knows i am more that way inclined. I also asked her to bless all the lovely ladies on these pages who have been a great support 2 me and each other and for those who had not yet managed to find there way to us and still feel lost and alone. I will be keeping ,y fingers crossed for you all and hope to start hearing about you BFP results. Wishing u all well.

Blessed be

Minky


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh no Ive just read this.I did the spell last night cos Id read it had to be done on the 18th.Oh well hopfully she is still listening   .I did last months one which coincided with the start of downregging,and last nights was the last of my stims.i have egg collection on wednesday 21st sept.wish me luck girls.good luck everyone else.

love jane
xxxxxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

First of all apologies to all....I had a mad moment it was the 18th I realised this on the 17th when I checked the moon and thought eh up...what's going on here and realised I was being a loonytune so sorry sorry sorry. I have checked all my facts this time and next full moon is 17th October

Also worth noting that 22nd September is autumn equinox, this is another great time to sit quietly and have a wee chat with the goddess.

Just checking back in cause havn't been able to get on last couple of nights. To all all you who PM'd me  I did the spell work as promised at the full moon (and the 17th incase any of you were doing what I asked and sending out vibes )so wishing you all lots of BFP's

just to clarify. the full moon's influences are still very strong both the day after and before so spells will still have quite a kick to them if done then. Sometimes I have to adjust my night to before or after if my schedule does not allow me to spellwork on the actual full moon and it can't wait till the next month and still get high success rate so don't panic too much if you did it the on the wrong night (again apologies to all). This month was particularly strong cause it was the Harvest moon.

I will continue to do spellwork for all of you who PM'd me, on a monthly basis, unless you ask me to stop and if you get a BFP then let me know and if you want I will adjust the spellwork for you to reflect this and work on a happy healthy 9 months for you.

Please note that as I am moving house 17th October I will be limited to what I can do this month but will still do what I can

Love to you all

Morgana x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Morgana

Thank you, so hope we all get a BFP.  I will keep doing the spell and talking to the goddess.  Hope all goes well for you on your house move, wow moving on the day of the full moon!!

Love Scruffyted x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Mac

Sorry forgot to answer you in my last post.....well obviously I have to say the full moon was what worked for you....lol.... but seriously it is well known that the full moon is the most powerful point in a womans cycle and her influences should not be underestimated. 

Should you still be doing anything? Not really but I think it's a really nice touch to spend a few minutes every full moon to communicate with the goddess and to ask her to continue blessing your pregnancy and watching over you. I'm sure she is anyway but I know each and every person on here will feel blessed to have a BFP and the reality of being pregnant is so wonderful and has been so longed for that everyone says thankyou in an informal way anyway.

Hope that helps

Also Larkles

Good for you for standing your ground...at least someone on here has got their head on straight. I think all this packing for the move has messed up my brain....lol

Love Morgana x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Scruffyted

Thanks for the good wishes for the house move, unfortunately the date was not flexible so had no choice but of all the days....bit inconvenient.....never mind.

Just can't wait to see the faces of the removal men this move though, the last time I moved I think I scared the pants of the removal guys when they noticed boxes labelled up as Morgana's witchy stuff.  The certainly worked hard to get everything moved as quickly as possible (handy hint for all of you wanting to move house in record time)

Also although my home is very subtle mostly, you walk into my spare room and get the shock of your lives with a full altar, cloak and various other necessary witchy things and a row of books on the subject but I think what usually scares folk most is my athame (a ritual knife) out on the altar....you try explaining to folk that you don't actually use it as a traditional knife!!!!!!! Mwahahaa 

Forgive me I like my little jokes  

Morgana x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Morgana,

You made me laugh .(first time in a while, so thank you) I can just imagine your removal mens faces!  No stopping for cups of tea in your house!(like most workman, why is that?)  I bet they talk about your altar down the pub!!

Love scruffyted x

PS I ovulated yesterday so you are so right what you said to Mac being a powerful point in our cycles.  Heres hope this is the month for a miracle!!


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Morgana for carrying out these spells for us.  

Good luck to you on moving day and good luck to everyone for a BFP!!

Bernice (Ruby)


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morgana, MOVING!!! ON THE FULL MOON!!!







. I'm sorry but what do you think your doing Now you are part of this thread you must put us first before anybody and anything!!! thats the law !!!










Thanks very much for doing all your hard work. It was really good of you to help everybody out







. 
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All, thanks Morgana for doing the spell for all of us, I had all the right factors, the full moon, ovulating (miracle to happen all at once!) but the big BUT is my DH was called out for an emergency computer crash so ended up spending all day and half the night in Surrey-boo hoo  

Nevermind there's always next month...and I'll make sure his phone is turned off...


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I think I have worked out the confusion
Full Moon dates 2005

Year Month Day Time Day of week 

2005 Sep 18 02:01 Sun 
2005 Oct 17 12:13 Mon 
2005 Nov 16 00:56 Wed 
2005 Dec 15 16:15 Thu 

If you look at the time of the actual scientific time of the full moon, as it is at it's fullest from where we are in the UK, it says the 18th, but at 2am. So it would be the night of the 17th through to the 18th. But for the sake of a few hours, it is still strong enough on both days. And I think I am correct in saying that the Sept or Harvest moon is the strongest and brightest of the year.
Science bit !!   As you can see, the Full Moon in Oct is 12:13 noon(ish) & Dec is at 3:15 in the afternoon. We won't see it as well as at night, but in theory it will be off a few degrees when it goes dark. There may be the same confusion in Nov as this month, as it's on 16th at nearly 1am, so night of 15th through to 16th....Sorry I'm going all nerdy now


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Shellabell! Right ladies you have some late night shifts ahead!!!   This year has gone so fast! We are looking at Dec and its not far away   I must admit, I have already started buying presents   I hope to have everything bought by end Nov! and have started writing my wish list already! Funny thing is, I told Meg we would write her list to Santa nearer the day because it was too early!!!  (I know what she wants already!) We have meg, 7 cousins, 6 close friend children, and poss another cousin to arrive before xmas to buy for!!! not to mention Other family!!! I think thats why I am such a good shopper!!! I love 3 for 2 and buy 1 get 1 free!!! .
  Sorry rambling a bit of track! .
Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi Claire

One of the girls I work with mentioned a website where the kids can 'track' santa and when he will be getting to your house.  I will find it for you if you like.

Bernice
x


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Found it but you cant start tracking Santa until November (he's obviously far to busy at the moment   )

www.noradsanta.org 

Bernice
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow Bernice thats cool and Meg will be chuffed to bits when she sees it! .
Thanks very much,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

if you like xmas  try these sites too

claus.com/village.php
xmas.co.uk/


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I can get the Xmas.co.uk  one but the other one isn't about Xmas? what am I doing wrong


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Whens the next full moon cause the spell didn't work for me - AF's arrived


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Nik,
  If you take a look on page 13, Shellabell has written down all the full moons for this year  . Sorry   arrived  .....Happy thoughts.....Happy thoughts.....
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.claus.com/index.php
http://www.claus.com/village.php

http://www.xmas.co.uk/


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Mac - damn missed this months one - typical


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi guys

Well I've been put in my place....how dare I move at the full moon.......please don't hold it against me....lol

Morgana x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,

Morgana now we have found you, we wont let you go!!! 

Nik, Plenty of time to get you sorted! You have had a busy month! I will try and remember to remind you  if that makes sense!!! .

Shellabell thanks ever so!!! these are brill and Meg will be so excited when I show here them 

There is a member on second tri board withe me called Zoed and way back at the beginning of this thread she popped in to say she had found the spell in a magazine and done it already then got BFP!!!! so thats 3 BFP I think now!!!  Oh yes and a couple of dogs!!!







.

Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I've just found this, will definitley have a go in October as i have missed this month 

DH might think i'm a bit   though and the cats may well eat it  

Bekie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

claire mac said:


> Nik, Plenty of time to get you sorted! You have had a busy month! I will try and remember to remind you  if that makes sense!!! .


Makes perfect sense hun - thanks - though if I'm on nights that'll be fun - think I'll scare all the patients from A&E


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bubbled you a few times for that Mac too


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Nik   Hey at least if you scare off all the patients you might have a quiet night!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

As I have said before, I am learning bits... but even this spell is 'odd' to say the least   

Spell to Improve Chances of Conceiving a Child
Fill a warm (not too hot) bath and add 3 drops of lemon oil, 3 drops of orange oil and 3 drops of lime oil. Take turns bathing one another thoroughly (no soap, just a clean cloth and the scented water), until the water cools. About 30 minutes. After you have bathed and before love making, each of you should drink a half a cup (4 oz.) of caffeinated coffee or tea. Caffeine improves sperm motility in males and studies have shown women who drink this amount of caffeinated tea each day improve chances to conceive up to 200%.

After making love, the male should place several pillows under the woman's hips, tipping her pelvis up and back. This makes it easier for the sperm to travel to the ovum. To help alleviate the discomfort this awkward position can cause, he should remain with her and massage her feet and calves. This stimulates blood circulation through out the body including the womb. This position should be held for 30 minutes. 

I suppose anything is worth a go... But DH can't go anywere near my feet, I hate it. Unless they are trained in massage and don't tickle !!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Love it! can just imagine geting DH into our small bath   and going along with it, but one could never know! Had a good heart to heart talk the other night and he knows as always how mad my brain goes into thinking about getting pg ( I have been doing a lot of research into alternative medicines/recommendations)  and seem to be on that roller coaster again, doesn' t happen all the time but most of the time it does-specially when I see a lot of newborns in the area that I work, I am thinking positive and thanks for posting about the spell, just needed to get that off my chest-didn't want to ruin the board

Larkles
x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Got to say not too sure about the bath thing doesn't sound very witchy to me but would never turn down a massage!!!

Nik......don't tell me you are another nutter who does A+E. I am a complete trauma junkie myself and why is it that the full moon always brings all the loonies in? Do you get that where you work?

Ah well off to bed now

Morgana x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well Girls I failed miserably   I completely forgot to get eggies   However I did suddenly see the full moon and did sit and mutter under my breath for a while.......... they did all look at me strangely but I just blamed the voddie   I also forgot my dtaes so did mutter away for two or three nights to the Goddess  

I got all my stuff for my 1st IVF now so should be starting in approx 2 weeks AF willing will need all the help I can get next month girls please  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi! Does anyone mind if I join in? I've been really delving into the concept of Lunaception recently and Morgana







told me that you ladies were interested in this too.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Debs, why is it that everytime you post I end up nearly wetting myself!!!







!!!!!!! Brilliant news about starting IVF!!!!! I really, really hope it works for you and a little chat with F goddess can only help







. Will send you    over the coming months. 

Broodygirl, this thread started off just with the one spell but has developed in to a "lets give anything a go thread!" well anything that doesn't involve running naked through the streets, or making a complete idiot of yourself!!! . tell us about Lunaception....I think I have read a post of your about it? or maybe I am getting confussed .
Hugs Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

urmmmmmm maybe your incontinent < running away now before you   me


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I asked you not to tell anybody  Call yourself a friend







. Don't you dare tell any more of my secrets... not unless you want me to tell the world about what you and DH got up to in Allied Carpets that time!!! I hear you still have the friction burns!!! Dirty girl!!!  

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 
Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

LMAO................. shhhhhhhhhhh you just made me laugh in work they are all looking at me like a loon now......... (as if the didnt already know!!  )

I am sorry I gave away your secret  

 do you forgive me yet??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

You are forgiven







. Hey at least you have started your working day with a laugh!!!







. Hope you have a nice day at work, or at least a short one so you can go home and laugh aloud all you want!!!

Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey macca old buddy...........

Its been quiet on here, do you think we have chased them all away with our bickering?   and 

  

I hope not, cos we are only joking  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Deb, I hope thats not the case!!!.........

            Please come back ladies!!!!! me and my old mate Debs are only mucking about!!!

  Quick say something interesting Debs!!!!! I would but I cant think of anything!!!!!!!  Nothing new there than.... Yes I know whats you are all thinking!!!!! .

Hugs,
mac,
xxx.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Debs & Mac,

You two make me laugh.. Wish we lived close you two would be a great laugh to go out for a night with.. 

I hope you two are doing ok, i havent been on much lately, other than to Im people. I have been a real   since I started the pill I feel soooo sorry for James.

I stop the dredded pill Friday week & then I have a scan on 11th Oct & hopefully start stims on 12th.

I know its not far away but it seems like FOREVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You two carry on with your friendly slanging matches,, they are VERY entertaining.

Love Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All, just thought let you know that the I have in hand my personal Lunar chart for the next 12 months with a lot of info on the best days to have BMS which will take a while to digest, Broodygirl has also hers so here's hoping that something Wonderful will happen in the next year. Anyone interested have a look at Lunar conception post-my good day is oct 19th-is that 2 days after full moon?   

is it going to be eggs this month for the goddess? or Morgana can you suggest a ritual that would be appropriate 4 us all? 

Larkles & 4 non permanent adoptees & one to stay(cats


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Following on from another thread I only have one thing to say

BOGEYS!!










Bernice
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Bogeys??

Help me I am slow today  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Do you watch Dick & Dom in da bungalow? They have this game where they get random people to shout BOGEYS as loud as they can. It just makes people stare. Once they did it just as a policeman walked past and I think he just about s**t his pants


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

No I dont watch it, but have seen clips of that in the wax works where they got some b list celebs to do it......

I must snese of huomour bypass where they are concerned cos its soooo not funny to me... Mind you, you certainly woke me up this morning   

Now I think the King Lemer In Madagascar is hysterical .... "they are all pansiessssssss"

  sorry I will go and hang my head in shame now   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

I have never heard of that  Never mind, each to their own although I think we are all as mad as one another. We must be to sit in our gardens cracking eggs and shouting up at the sky







abracadabra


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh Madagascar is the new cartoon film..... bout the animals in the zoo who escarpeeeeeeeeee (from another cartoon film Nemo   ) its soooooooooooo funny and really good  

yes I agree to a little bit of madness, but to be honest I reckon we are just going back to our roots, bit of paganism and witchery, isnt that how we all used to be b4 the Romans invaded and force fed us christianity?? 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Very true. Most philosophical of you Debs! I feel like I am back at School










  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

We need a choking smilie........... I nearly spat my water all over my screen at that


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)




----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmm deep and meaningfull







.....my view would be...........WHAT!!!!? .
Deb I am with you on the King lemer!!!! Meg loves the







I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT







bit !!! Shes got some killer moves!!!







.

Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

LMAO at the last few posts, I just can't leave you lot alone for 5 mins can I....lol

I've just heard from a friend about a great fertility ritual to be done on halloween night, she is going to send it to me so will post here asap so you all have plenty of time to see it.

Love to all 

Morgana x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morgana that sounds brilliant  . Can it be done as well as the egg spell or will they effect each other?


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Morgana,

Wow, that sounds interesting, roll on halloween!

Claire, the photo of you all is lovely, you look so lovely and brown.

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Fidget & Mac.

Do I smell ?? 

  Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Dont know about them Madison but I dont think you smell


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey again ladies! I have been lurking since my last post (and laughing at the instore comedy act!







)

Does anyone here do tarot cards? I have been doing them for about 13 years now (OMG! Has it really been that long?) but I don't do them for myself.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

I dont personally do them but it's funny you should bring that up - Im going to see a psychic this afternoon

spooky or what









Bernice


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Thanks bernice !!   
Hi all,

I have had my tarot cards done a few times. The last time was about 6 mths ago.
Good luck with the reading this afternoon Bernice.

Katy. xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fab I'm at a party for Halloween but I don;t care, will find a quiet corner or something, even go to the loo if I have to to do it


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Katy well just a bit







!!! Only messing Katy love !







. I was going to IM you the other day but everything on FF was on go slow IM's were not sending properly.It got me a bit grumpy and I gave up







.

I am always a bit scared that I will be told something horrible . I don't want to find out Martin is going to leave me, or there will be a death in the family or there really isn't a Santa Clause







.


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi

Mac I think it will work fine with the egg spell, will confirm that when I've been sent it and checked it out.

As for readings and tarots and stuff....a good pyschic should never come out with really negative stuff. I've had several by both experienced and practicing folk and usually if they see a health issue they will just warn you that there might be a few health problems around that time...etc

I've been working recently with medicine cards (based on North American tribes...the totem etc) and this is weird....you do a primary card selection reading for yourself and two of the cards represent masculine and feminine aspects of yourself and for the female bit I got the salmon which is a fertility based card....all good so far until I tell you I have a massive, huge, phobia of fish (I get very irrational, sweaty, palpitations and so on and have been known to run away screaming like a pathetic blubbering idiot when I encounter them) and it has been suggested to me by folk that know much more about this than I do, that in a way I am blocking my own fertility because of my phobia.

Hmmm...so start liking fish...have baby....sigh if only it was that easy eh. 

Anyway one thing is for sure when I adopt and have my ready made "babies" it will be their daddy that takes them to deep sea world while mummy sits shivering in the car (that will be close enough to the evil bu**ers).

Anyway...off to lie down...feel all faint after talking about those aquatic monsters.

Love Morgana x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey just noted I've passed 100 posts....weyhey 
Surely that deserves some bubbles....hint,hint      

Morgana x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morgana 102 bubbles for 103 posts  think that about the going rate . As for fish I am with you. We went to Mexico for our honeymoon but I refused to go near the sea in the second week as I saw a fish jump out of the water near Marts head!!!! I cant even look at a dead one unless its skinned, boned and has had its head and tail chopped off!!! me an Meg once took Mart to a fish restourant for Fathers day and I told him he could have anything he wanted. he picked a whole fish with all its bits left on and the waiter brought it over before it had been cooked for his approval ! I ate mainly veg that night!!!  but Mart was very happy and I was in his good books all holiday!!! .
Not long ago I actually willed one of megs pet fish dead







. It was an ugly bugger so it didn't matter!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Bernice* - Oh how exciting! I love having readings done! I had a fantastic reading done years ago by a clairvoyant where the woman told me that my DH to be was very close by and that he had a birthmark on his left side. About 3 months later I started going out with a guy from work who I'd never noticed before, but who I found I could see from my desk if I stood up and peered into the next department!







We did get married - we are still together 12 years later... and he does have the birthmark! She told me loads of other stuff too... an awful lot of which has come true.

I hope you get a good reading.










*Madison* - I paid to have my tarot done once. It was about 2-3 years ago and the woman knew I was having fertility issues and told me that I'd pop 2 out in the very near future. I hope she was right...







It's not soon enough for me!

*Nikki *- Hi there hunny!









*Clare Mac* - Oooohh... if they tell you anything bad in a reading you shouldn't pay them!







There's always a positive slant on everything and if they can't tell me nice +ve things, then I don't want to know!









*Morgana* - I have seen those cards, in fact I almost bought a set myself they are lubbly! I bought myself a nice dreamcatcher instead with a medicine pouch (I shelled out £28 for it too...







My head is easily turned... what is that they say about a fool and her cash?







) Anyway - I'd been having lots of recurring nightmares and I thought it might help...

I have never heard of a fishy phobia before!







Did you watch Jaws at an impressionable age or smth?









Congrats on the 100th post!

***

For you fish phobics out there, on our honeymoon we saw this HUGE ugly bu&&er while we were snorkling in shallow waters. This thing was so big that it had to swim at 45o to get anywhere. Well... this thing had a foot fettish... for my flippin' feet! I was _terrified_ of it. It had big, crooked teeth and it looked really hungry.

Well my DH wanted a pcture of it and he decided that because I am a keen swimmer - that I should take the photo. I didn't want to take the photo - I wanted to get the hell away from the foot nibbling brute. It was really massive. Next thing I knew, the camera had been thrust into my hands and DH had a grip on the straps of my swimsuit with one hand and and a handful of swimsuit from my back side and tipped me in the water!







(What a charmer, eh?) In the struggle all the sand had got disturbed and through the murk, I saw this thing coming straight for me, on course for a head on collision! And all DH could do was laugh 'cos all he could hear was me shouting, 'Oh god! Oh GOD! OH GOD! *OH GOD*!' out of my snorkel tube.









I stayed out of the water after that...


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Madison.......... no way you dont smell   where did you get such an idea

Sorry I have been quiet, have been in Brighton getting my hair cut and dragging Col round jewellers   

I really want to find a good medium round by me, but it never seems to happen, I will just have to go to the spiritulists church to find one I guess  

Ohhh Mac I bet Meg looks cute dancing to the King Lemer    

Hope everyone is well

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Fidget & Mac I just wondered cos I put a message on page 16 I think & I go no responce.. & Im impatient, that dosent help !!!

Im going mad,, James bought 126 eppisodes of seargent bilko on DVd & he insists there is nothing on sky so we have to have them on !!!!    


Bernice,, How did the reading go 

Love Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Madison,

Sorry hunni, it didnt look like a question post so I guess we just carried on, although Macca has been quiet as well...........

I see we start out cycles around the same time Madison   how exciting is that huh??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Glad to know that there are some other folk on here with bad experiences of our fishy "friends".

Broodygirl.....nothing that I know of caused the phobia....it has been suggested to me that it was mabye a negative experience in a past life....now that's something I would love to find out....a past life regression...how cool would that be to find out what I used to be. Sounds like you had a lucky escape from that monster from the deep....only one thing to do with that kind... 

Claire....my DH knows he would be in BIG trouble if he tried to eat fish with me around I get quite faint walking past the counter in the supermarket so there is no way I am having them in the house. The end result is all his mates think he is a fish fanatic cause it's all he eats when he goes for a meal without me.

On the topic of tarot....I had a fantastic reading a few years ago with a lady who told me all about my soulmate who I was supposed to have met that month. She told me this big list about the guy and I slowly realised she was talking about the bloke I had met at a friends birthday that month. Trying to keep a sensible head on me I figured I should at least agree to a date with him when he phoned me up (just in case). Long story short....within a few weeks of meeting he had moved in and we were married within a year of the initial meeting and are still very happy together.

I could go on and on about the things she told me at the reading (most of them very specific) I wrote them all down and tick them off as they happen (I check the list about every 6 months) and about 90% has come true. 

Here's hoping for the other 10%

Morgana x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi everyone!!

Gosh Morgana, that tarot reader sounds fab, whereabouts is she based?
Knowing my luck probably at the other end og the country......but thought Id ask just in case!!

Magic spell didnt work last month so who knows when the full moon is this month for a third go?? 

yonny x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Yonny

It was when I was living in Edinburgh

Morgana x


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone

Not been posting for a while am trying to cut down my intake of FF  

My trip to the psychic was very strange, she knew a lot of things and said a lot of things very relevant to me.  The main thing she said with regards to babies was that the reason I haven't conceived yet is because it hasnt been the right time, she sees me with a smile on my face before christmas but whether that is because a decision has been made (IVF) or whether I am pregant she couldnt say.  She did say that whatever it was needed to be finalised before the end of this year so no pressure  .  She did say I would have 2 but couldnt give me sexes or when.  

Hope everyone is well

Bernice
xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohh bernice sounds fab hun....... now I just need to find me one   

this thread has been mighty quiet just lately.......

Claire I hope you and bump are ok sweetie??

Girls my time is getting closer, any help would be greatly appreciated   I am starting to pooh my pants and making my self sick with worry... will I get to EC?? will there be any eggs?? will they fertilise blah blah blah crazy arent I (Claire hush now   ) I wnat to get started but at the same I dont want to find out the answers to my worries are negative....... does that make sense?? I am waffling now so will go stick my head in a bucket of sand  

Hope everyone is ok??

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Bernice,

Sounds like you had a really positive reading, here's hoping you get your "2", whatever sex they are.....gosh maybe it will be twins.....he he he.

I had a reading done by a psychic very informally at work one night, he was someone I worked with and just after I had started there he came up to me and just started talking, said he knew I wouldn't be freaked cause I was cool with the topic.

Anyway he told me about my "daughter" who wanted to apologise for "putting me through pain" (had 3 MC) and wanted to reassure me that she would be with me soon (although he was quick to point out that in the spirit world they have no real concept of time when they use the word soon...lol) He also spoke of other children although he had a funny feeling that I wouldn't give birth to them although he could see a little boy too and wondered if I would have two natural children. He asked if I had step children (not that we are aware off unless DH gets a suprise knock on the door one day from his "footloose and fancy free" years) or if we were intending to adopt.

Well I was a bit shocked...hadn't told anyone at work about our fertility issues. To cut a long story short he soon became a good friend and we spent many a nightshift nattering away about the psychic world and he told me I would go down the path of a reader if only I would open my mind a bit more. Since then I have had 2 "messages" both turned out to be 100% accurate but unfortunately I have no control over when they come and certainly get no response when I try to initiate a reading myself (getting the cold shoulder from the spirit world me thinks). What it has taught me is that there is a whole world out there of things we have no real idea about and I have the greatest respect for psychics (the genuine ones anyway).

So fingers crossed for you.

Morgana x


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

It's gone very quiet on here recently. Did we scare you away?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I was thinking that Bernice   

Think we need part 3 now as well


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

girls,
just wanted to let you know.I did the magic spell twice during this 3rd attempt at ivf.I never did it the last two attempts.I got a bfp  .thanks for telling us about the spell.
good luck girls
love
jane
xxxxxxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

WOW!   That's fantastic news Jane!!! You must be on  

Here's hoping for the rest of us 'spellers'!

Best of luck for your next scan!
F xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Jane thats Brilliant!!! I know of 4 of us now that have got BFP after doing the spell!!!


               

Hello everybody!!! hope your all well and getting ready for the next full moon!
We have our detailed scan next Thursday so fingers crossed we will find out what flavour Bubs is!!!

Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hooray









I need a  

Come on girls get







in your gardens for me


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hey Debs I just saw your ticker!!










I shall do a little jig for luck for you! Where are you having IVF?







































Bernice
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Bernice I lurve your smilies

I am having IVF at StGeorges house clinic in Raynes park, and EC and ET at the London Fertility centre on Harley street....

Scary old business this  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

waiting on AF before starting


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow Jane1 - Thats fantastic news, well done.

There's hope for us other spellers - roll on 17th!

Love Scruffyted x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jane congrats and Debs sending you luck and love for tomorrow sweetie xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs, blumming heck that seems to have come round quick  . Mind you maybe its taken forever for you! Sending you    , thanks for the IM  am just about to reply, honest!!! .
Hugs,
mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh sorry guys ticker is slightly out cos AF was 2 days late last month   Its due on Sat, so I would start stabbing on Sun if it turns up on time   Gotta be the first time in my life I am praying for it to be early or to come on time


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
when is the full moon this month??
I know someone very kindly put down when they all were but I cant find it!! 
Im trying for third time lucky this time!!!!! 
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well AF turned up... no surprise there   its all systems go now for me... first stabbing tonight and a scan on Friday to see how its all going lol There had better be lots of follies or else  

The goddess didnt bring me a baby this month, but I did recieve a nice sparkly thing for my finger   DP has become DF  

Hope everyone is ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

debs,

  AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
congratulations,
Lots of love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awww Katy

Thank you hunni



Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS









Debs thats brilliant!!! So pleased for you. Good luck with the injection. Who's being DR, you







or DF









                         
Just for you and your follies!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Katy, I IM'd you did you get it? Does your tx start this Wed?  . I think you need some positive vibes too!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi and thanks macca  

ummmm, he reckons he is going to try and be Dr, but he has an amazing fear of needles so he may well pass out before he stabs me


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning all,
  Debs how did the stabbing go  ? and how are you feeling today?

  Katy, is there anybody there!!!  .

I read the other day that if you crack an egg but not fully in two (the two halves of the shell are still held together) a witch can sail away in it like a boat!!! Any thoughts    .

Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Morning...

The stabbing went ok I had to do it in the end poor DF couldnt bring himself to do it   bless him... I feel ok, bit headachy but that could be anything tbh   it wasnt as bad as I thought it was going to be thats for sure... Mind you I have two to do from now on in, so ask me tomorrow  

I have never heard that sounds sweet though  

Love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx

ps thanks for the PM hunni, I will get round to answering it later


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello girls

Can I join you?  I've been looking at your thread on and off but was too late to do the spell for my last IVF and then the timing wasn't right.  

Would love to do the spell next time but need some instructions as to what, where and when!!!

I'm in the middle of d/regging (hopefully).  Have had some trouble with my endo returning after the last IVF and they've d/regged me early to try and get rid of it.  Will know on Friday whether it's worked or not.

When is the next full moon?

Looking forward to getting to know you all but quite a few familiar faces already (so to speak)

Lots of love
Allison xx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome allison kate! Yonny - If I'm not mistaken, the next Full Moon will be on 17th Oct. If all goes to plan, it falls exactly between my EC and ET!!! I'll be doing the egg in a saucer spell, and the planting an egg  spell and buying a baby's bonnett! I like to cover all bases me! 

Bestsest of luk to all of us!    
F x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi there Freddie...great to see you're cycling the same time as me and lets hope we have lots of BFP    

I have found the egg in the saucer spell but not the planting the egg spell.  Also do you have to do anything with the baby's bonnet once you've bought it!

Like you say, I do anything if it gives me the BFP I am so longing for

Lots of love
Allison xxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

This is the other spell with thanks to Zoed (who is now PG!);

Paint a picture of a pg lady in green food dye on an egg
Bury it in a pot, covering it with soil.
Scatter the top soil with grass seeds, and repeat:

Hidden deep in an earth filled pot
Left to stand where the sun is hot
An egg beneath, the soil below
A child within me starts to grow.

Water it every day...

I think you keep the baby bonnet for your baby?!  

Lol, F x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhhh thanks Freddie.  

Think I'll do that one next time DH is out other wise he'll REALLY think I've lost it   

Allison xx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations Debs!!  Sorry no personals - just a flying visit.  Hope all is ok with everyone 

Bernice
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello Everybody  
    Hope your all well. Tommorrow is the BIG day and we hopefully find out what sex Bubs is! Sorry if I keep going on about it but I am so very excited  . I have got the worlds biggest headache today and have been feeling sick  , I have put it down to a mixture of nerves and excitement. Will let you all know as soon as I get home  . Its times like this I wish vodka was good for Bubs!!! I feel i need one to steady my self but at the same time if I even looked at a bottle of the hard stuff I would probably throw up!!! .

Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info freddie!!!!
Rol on 17th Oct...........and I think Ill follow your lead and cover all bases also!!
Heres hoping!!
Good luck everyone!
and ecpecially to claire mac for tomorrow!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohoooo Macca..... Hope it all goes ok for you hunni  

AK are you stalking me??     welcome hunni  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I know Debs...wherever I look your name is there before me!!!!!!!!!! Spooky     Do you do anything besides post on FF      I know I don't!!!!

Still I've got me eggs and DH is out tonight so I'll get painting and roll on full moon

Lots of love
Allison xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nurse Megan has now been added to my gallery!

Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwww what a cutie  

I just reckon yr stalking me AK     I odnt post on that many threads   

Woohooooo mine own personal stalker

Man anyone know a magic cure for headaches??


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs if you find a magic cure pass it on to me please, i have had such a stinker all day and it just wont go  . Might have to be reduced to chamomile tea and a nice soak in the bath. God i feel like i am going to burst with excitement!!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

no magic cure hunni sorry....

I am not going to ask, cos you will tell us when your good and ready   But I can imagine you are fit to pop all over the place  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ps I added you yesterday, hope that was ok??


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
Debs I gathered it was you who added me!!! its so nice to be popular!!! or so they say anyway   . Megs still asleep and i am just having a cup of tea, whats the bets that today is the day Meg wants a massive lie in!!! We were both really bad yesterday  , what started of with a headache turned in to flu symptoms and come 8pm I was fast asleep in bed. Meg was wanting to go to bed at 5pm, didn't eat any tea, only had a quick dip in the bath (normally in it for about an hour!!) and off she went. 
  It felt like Xmas this morning!!! I came down stairs all excited, it was pitch black outside and blumming freezing  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awww sweetie,

I hope you are both feeling better today.... I am sure you are though, with your scan an all  

Take care of yourself hunni  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Helo,
    I am over the moon to tell you that bubs is a BOY!!!!!!!!!   .

So chuffed!!! meg was fantastic and even though she really wanted a sister she is happy to be having a little brother  . She went in full nurses gear and came out with plasters, cotton wool, rubber gloves and one of those little grey cardboard tray things they use!!! She had a go with the scanner and put it on Bubs face! She was so chuffed cause the Dr told her she was a very special nurse because only important people were allowed to use the scanner  . I was/ am sooooooo proud of her  . O went out thisafternoon and bought two blue vest suits! Because I haven't had a boy its all so new and exciting.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Claire

Wow a boy - congratulations!!! One of each, so very special.  Really pleased for you hun.
I bet Meg looked sooooo cute coming out of their with all the plasters etc!

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Macca

Thats fab news babe      

Woohoo at Megsie being so special  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya everyone

Ive been told the next full moon is the 17th Oct... does anyone know if this is true? what happens if we cant see the moon, can we still do the magic spell?  

Is there a certain time we have to do the spell at??  

Fingers crossed for everyone      

Als xx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi flower and all you witchies,

The time of the full moon on the 17th is at 13 minutes past noon GMT - but I understand it doesn't matter what time you do the spell on that day or even if you can see the moon. (Obviously you won't be able to see it at noon!)

OMG! They've just changed my EC day to... Monday!!!   I really hope that's auspicious! But how on earth am I going to do my spell?! I can just see me shuffling along in my dressing gown,half asleep, in the garden picking leaves and muttering things to the sky over an egg. Who would blame the neighbours for calling those lovely men in their white coats?!

And how am I going to get to the shops to buy my baby bonnet - I daren't ask DH- he thinks I've completely lost it already with my fung shwei and my crystals and now witchy spells!  They say you should never make plans... Ho hum! 

Well lots of   to everyone!
Luv, F xx

ps. FANTABULOUS news Claire! So thrilled for you!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Freddie,
  Good luck with your EC tommorrow. If somebody else could do the spell for you then I will offer my services! Lets ask the experts.......Any advice? could I do the spell on behalf of Freddie?

Katy & debs, how you two feeling? Think your up to the spell this month?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohoooooooooooooo

I got 12 lovely follies all growing nicely  

Too right I shall be speaking to the lovely lady upstairs and askingnicely if she would look over me this month  

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs that fantastic!!!!!!!  . I am so chuffed that things are looking gooooooood!!!!! when will you be seen again? I hope they all grow nice and big and strong!

I have put the new scan picture in my gallery if anybody fancies having a look.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!  You must be so chuffed having one of each!   

Debs- glad your follies are growing nicely hopefully you will get some decent ones and we will have another BFP on this thread.  I have to say I am a bit sceptical of the spell now.  I will try it again this month but if it doesnt work for me I think I will stick to conventional medicine  .  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Take care 

Bernice 
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

claire mac said:


> NEXT FULL MOON 17th OCT
> WE ALREADY HAVE A BFP AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> ...


New home ladies 

above is the original post from part 1 from claire mac(thank you claire) 

May all our dreams come true  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way ladies  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39551.msg483289#msg483289


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohoo 

Thanks Jo, I was getting a likkle concerned at the size of our thread    

Hope everyone is doing ok today??

Love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

FULL MOON TONIGHT 17TH OCTOBER 2005.  
          REMEMBER TO THANK THE FERTILITY GODESS AFTER THE SPELL.    
                                                                                          GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Its not JUST any full moon tonight. It is a Harvest Moon AND a Lunar Eclipse!!
Eclipses are supposed to be powerful as it is the coming together of the male sun and female moon!
I had EC at the solar eclipse and my test is tomorrow so say a little chant for me wont you please?
Lots of love
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Lizibee

Lots and lots of luck for your test day!!! Sending you lots of    
Really hope you get a   - let us know.....

I thought the Harvest moon was last month? Hope you are right and I'm wrong.

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

What an amazing moon it is tonight,I have done my litle bit tonight , hope it brings us the BFP that we want to see so much 

Although I have just been out to look at it, and the yolk has been broken 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I can't see the moon  do I live it total smogsville then   (as well as chavsville)


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Right then its dark I am going to put an egg out for you all! It has to be dark because I have my nightdress on and hair up in a towel! I don't suppose the Fertility Goddess has a dress code!  .
Good luck,
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

to all the girls doing the spell tonight.And what a moon it is  .I will be thinking of you all and will do the spell for all the girls on ff.Just make sure the neighbours dont see you.mine think I am mad  .

good luck everyone

love
jane
xxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, what a beautiful moon!  I keep having to go and have another look!

Good luck everyone, really hope the spell works for us all.

Lots of love

Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi to u all i have done the spell too hope no one saw me they will think i am   i thought it would be a nice place to put it near the pond in the dark then a fish made a big splash and i Nealy dropped the bloody thing   so good luck to u all and i could not see the moon neather 
                                            love caza


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going to do mine in a minute!
Dh is in the room he will think Ive lost the plot - but what the heck!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Oh bugger it why did I think the full moon was tonight?    Silly cow   Oh well there is always next month I suppose.  

Hope it was successful for you ladies who actually remembered to do it  

Bernice
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning ladies,
  Well the egg I put out for you ladies has been eaten, which I have been informed isn't a bad thing so don't worry if yours has gone too! I know some of you are having treatment now so I will send you all    .
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hi i hope you don't mind me butting in, I followed the instructions last night and did the spell but my egg is still in one piece in the garden, Should something have happened to it?

Help

Loadsa love hugs and luck to everyone
Woo
xXx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nah Woo, nothing is supposed to happen to it, sometimes they get eaten tho lol

I havent looked at mine this morning, will do when I go home later.... i am sure it will still be in the saucer and all dried up yak!!

It was a beautiful moon last night and i spent time talking to her last night   am sure the neighbours think i am madder than first suspected    (shhhhhh macca)

I also bought 2 beautiful bonnets last night, in pink of course... although thats proabbly tempting fate!!

Thanks Macca for thinking of us  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OMG

I have 28 count em 28 follies................. Faints........... 13 big one and 15 10mm and under!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EC is set for Friday, although I have to wait for my E2 levels to come back this afternoon, theres a small worry of OHSS apparently  no kidding missus!!!

Thanks macca for the  I think I may need it 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG!   that is amazing!!! From now on you will be known as Mother Hen!!!   due to the fact you can really lay them eggs!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I have to tell you I relly feel like a bettery hen at the moment    

I just hope a good crop of follies have eggies in!!

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Bloomin heck Debs thats a lot! I shall call you eggie lady from now on 

 at you being a battery hen









Take care and dont forget to drink lots!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning, I am ever so chuffed to announce we have yet another BFP after doing this spell!!!!!!! there was treatment involved so you can make your own mind up to wether the fertility Goddess had a hand to it, but she did the spell herself and she was on my wish list too   

                                                                                      CONGRATULATIONS LIZI


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

You know maybe we should have a list??

fabulous news Lizi well done    

Love Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs whats up with you! having good ideas so early in the morning!!! I think it must be your hormones working over time!!! 
Right then .......Piglett
                      Mac (Me!)
                      Zoed
                      Jane 1
                      Lizibee
                      Noodles (kind of!)
Will have to look back to remember any more! Mind you thats not bad for a PG woman at 7.50 in the morning!  .


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't sleep - sooooo excited!!  
Well done to the person who spotted it wasn't a harvest moon - it was actually a "Hunters' Moon". Sorry, I got confused!

Dh discovered the saucer and is now convinced i am loopy (how he hadn't worked it out before I don't know!!)
Lizi.x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

maybe its the drugs working overtime on me?? Its certainly affecting my typing and speech   

I feel really cr*p this morning and have an upset tummy, now worried about keeping fluid levels up!! I have to get to ET now I have got this far, I think I will just go home, sit on the loo and not stop drinking in the hope I can stay hydrated    

Lizi, So pleased for you sweetheart

Love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

La Tascas wine stock hasn't got much chance of being demolished what with 3 of us not drinking!!!  

Tut Tut Mac you are forgetting the alkie moi    I drank enough to embarress myself at the last meet and the next one, well, you know me


----------



## piglett (Apr 2, 2005)

Lizi  - congratulations on BFP.  
The Fertility Goddess has done it again! Yippee!!!
Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy - in fact wish you one like mine which so far (still keeping fingers crossed) has been absolutely fantastic.  
Don't think that Fertility Goddess has quota's so let's hope she continues dishing out BFP's at the rate that she has - good luck to you all


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Whooohooooo!

Just checked in to see how you all were and see a  

Well Done Lizi! fab news! one more for the fertility Goddess - Thank you, Thank you Thank you!

Much love to you all

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

DEBS


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh thank you, I have had so many well wishes I am overwhelmed   (happy tears)

Well I am officially a chicken    They removed 15 eggs from me today... and they didnt bother getting the smaller follies gonna be fun over the next few days!!

I will let you know how many/if any fertilise......


Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi ,

I dont come on for a few days and see this...  HOW MANY DEBS !!!!!!! well done girl !!!

  I had my final scan today & I havent done as well     I have 6 follies 1 on the right & 5 on the left.. but for me thats good   ( but I so wanted more so that I could have some good enough to freeze )

I am having EC on Tue so on wed I will know how many have fertilized.. having isci but I dont know if that gives me a better chance of fertilization ?

I have done the spell twice in the last 3 full moons so I expect twins !!!    

Lots of love to all & good luck tomorrow debs with your phone call.

Bye Bye Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Katy, well done lady!!! you cant all be like Mother Hen!!!  Will be thinking of you and sending you loads of                          

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey katy hunni, Its all about quality not quantity, we still dont know if mine are any good yet!! and I wish I had only produced a few as the risk of OHSS is quite high now for me  

Good luck for your EC I will be thinking of you sweetie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

hi Debs,

I will be watching this space for how many have fertilized !!!& hope ET goes really well ,  im really pleased for you !!

Claire.. thanks for the IM.

Will let you know how tue goes,

  Love katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Debs,

Do you find out today or tomorrow hun 

Fingers crossed that there is loads os snow babies too.

  Katy.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Katy,

6 follies is really ok - I had 7, with only 4 eggs retrieved, but after PGS had 2 lovely healthy embyos put back. Remember you only _need_ 1 good un!

Best of luck and  to us all!!!
F xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

F

  Thanks, im trying to stay positive,, I had 7 in the end last time.. after stimming for alot longer than normal.. 4 eggs were retrived,, one was a mess 2 fertilized ok but not great.
This time im being more positive honest !!!!  
I will post on here Tue eve,

  Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi guys,

sorry I didnt post any sooner, was in shock yesterday and really busy and feeling ropey  

We go t9 fertilised, we are aiming for ET tomorrow, but our cons is really keen to try for blasts so it may not be until Wednesday, we wont know till tomorrow how good they are...... I hate all this waiting and just want my babies on board  

Katie hun, I will be thinking of you    

Freddie hunni....... you are such a sweetie I wish you luck with all thats going on in your life at the moment and hope something resolves itself soon      

Love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning ladies,
      Sending ALL of you                                                                                                                             

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Freddie,

Well done...Freddie I hope you dont mind me asking. I am thinking of PGD. I was wondering how much this procedure costs?

Regards
Sandy


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am now in the 2WW with bubble and squeak............

I hope every one else is doing ok??
Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

OMG Debs that is great news!     for your 2WW.  

Bernice
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

COME ON GIRL!!!!!!!!!! . Debs that is fantastic news


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Well done Debs!    - now no OKC!

Sandee, I can't remember exactly how much extra the PGS was - they didn't give me a breakdown this time but I think it was about £1500. It's a lot but in my case very worth it - the 2 embryos that were the biggest this time were also the ones with all the abnormalities!

 to y'all!
F x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi All,
    Still sending
                                      
to all those having treatment. I am thinking of you all and wish you all the best of luck and loads of love  .
  Katy good luck for today and I hope your little beauties fertilise.

  Debs hope your not getting too bored! IM'd you my details again.

  Freddie hope your well too  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning  ,
  Hows everybody doing this cold and dull Sunday morn? Hope your all well and fit, but if your not feeling too happy PLEEEEEEEASE don't watch the Eastenders omnibus because bloody Peggy Mitchael is enough to make anybody want to slit their wrists!  
  Love to you all, take care    .

Hugs,
Rain "Mac"  ,
xxx


----------



## piglett (Apr 2, 2005)

Shan't be watching Eastenders - but then no big sacrifice because I never do anyway.
Good luck to all


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I was just wondering if i could get some advice. Firstly, does it matter when in pour cycle the full moon is. I am due to ov on the 6th and AF is due on the 20th, full moon is around the 16th i think does this mean i have to wait?   Plus, i have not got a garden as i live on the fourth floor of a tower block,   however, i have got a balcony so does it make any difference?  

any advice i would be grateful for.  

Plus congratulations on the BFP.  

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Jenny,
  The spell is to be done on the night of the full moon, it doesn't matter when it falls in your cycle   also I think as long as you can put the saucer outside it doesn't matter if its not in a garden so a balcony will do fine   Goodluck.

Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot i will give it a try and fingers crossed for a BFP.

Good luck to everyone else.
             

Jenny


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

As it's Halloween today I thought I might try and do the spell tonight.  It has to be worth a try and if it doesnt work what have I lost except for an egg   

Wish me luck!

Bernice
x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I might actually give this egg thing a go.... hey, I'll try anything and there's nothing to lose, right? Congratulations to those who've had their   !

Anyone know when the next full moon is


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi gals,

Happy halloween! 

It WORKS!!! Well actually I dunno if it was the IVG or the clexane or the accupuncture or the orange circles on my wall, or the full moon spells or the _daily_ plant pot spells, but I got a  And since my EC was on the full moon and test day on Halloween it just had to work!

Next full moon is on 16 Nov - so keep at it my little witches  - and I'll definitely be doing some spelling tonight too!!!

Bestest of luck to you all!!!
Luv, F x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh wow Freddie CONGRATULATIONS!  What fantastic news.   You must be so thrilled.

Am definitely going to hope for a little magic on 16th Nov - the day I start stimming, all going well!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww Freddie after all the ups and downs hunni, I am soooooooooooo pleased for you sweetheart  

    



My news is it didnt work the b*tch got me 6 days into the 2ww, why couldnt they stay for the full 2 weeks at least??    

hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Ah Debs,

So very sorry   ! I know there's nothing I can say that will help, so just want to give you a great big hug and hope you'll take out some ME time for a bit.

Lots of luv and warm hugs,
F xx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Congratulations*
I have been reading your other posts and know what an awful time you are having  but you must be so happy today!!!
Jen
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs, So sorry this wasnt your time  . Sending you all my love. You have my number feel free to use it any time  .

Freddie Congratulations on your BFP. I hope you have a healthy and morning sickness free nine months!  .

Hi to everybody else  . Happy Halloween  .


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Halloween fellow spellers  

Lets hope some "magic" comes for all of us this halloween.

Love scruffyted x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Where is everyone?? Did the    get you or something??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Just waiting for the next full moon.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I am here as always   but just couldn't think of anything interesting to say!!!   Yeah yeah no change there then!!!


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm still here - am I right in saying the next Full Moon is on the 16th November??  Will be away but I will defiantly do the spell where I am!  Who knows may just make the difference and work this time. 

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I will be doing it again on the 16th, it will be days before I test, so thats twice I have done the spell this cycle, hope it makes a difference  

Good Luck everyone  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Ladies

I found this site that tells you the times of the full moon. Its based on GMT http://www.moonphases.info/full_moon_calendar_dates.html

Love Kimx x x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

MAC,

You,, nothing to say !!!!!! are you sure !!!!     

Hope your ok,

Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

that was me this morning when I read Maccas post

     well done Katy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello girls

I didn't do the spell last month because I was still d/regging and short of miracles, there was no way it could have worked...

but...

next full moon is the day I'm most probably having EC, so maybe it will help my little eggies along    

Best of luck to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Fidget,

             I just had to make comment !!!!         Bless.. she is lovely isnt she.

  Katy,. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

She sure is


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Right thats two of you off my Xmas card list!!!!!! oh and back on again just as quick!!!!! 

I am having a I am fat and useless day . I cant believe how big I am, I was this size full term with Meg and am getting a bit scared! . I am now struggling to put socks and shoes on!  Dear God I am sure I will be giving birth to a Baby elephant!!! Loads of people keep telling me compared to them I am still small., but I compare myself to what I was like with Meg and thinks are definitely looking BIGGER! 
Do you think I should stop eating all the chocolate, cakes, sausage rolls and crisps? or do you think that would be a step too far







. I mean at the end of the day, I don't smoke, I don't drink, I don't have sex! I need something to fill the hole........ You lot have dirty minds!







.

Love and Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Mac

I'm sure you don't look fat at all!!!  Just to say that you do carry bigger with boys, apparently they have more fluid around them?! Don't give up the chocolate etc.. worry about it after baby is born  

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

he he he he he he Macca I never thought any dirty thoughts...... although now u mention it   

Hun, dont give up anything, you'll soon lose looking after two... and you always get bigger with 2nd as everything is looser so to speak lol

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

rude thoughts          

Ive never had those in my life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie Malosie (Aug 21, 2005)

Someone suggested I post this here so here goes.

I have a few spell books so I put a spell together using all of them.  You need 3 acorns so that you can put them in the middle of 3 burning candles that form a triangle, I chose red, yellow and green candles.  Beforehand I wrote my desire for a child on a bay leaf, or could use a piece of paper.  Let the candles burn down and put the acorns under your bed and the bayleaf under your pillow after kissing it 3 times, if you use paper you should burn it in the candle flame whilst thinking of your wish.  As the candles burn close your eyes and imagine a rosebud opening in your womb and then open them and imagine the candle light going into your womb, repeat a few times.  I put rose on the table as a symbol of this and to help me visualise.

I did this spell on Halloween   but you can do it on a New Moon or Full Moon from what I can gather.

I'll let you know if its worked!


Rosie


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I bought myself my baby bonnet today.  It's so beautiful and delicate.  The woman in the shop asked if I would like it giftwrapped and so I said yes and she put it into the most beautiful box.

I only hope it will be me that opens it............


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just checking in to see you are all OK!

mac - not long till you join me in Big School!

Freddie, I saw your post, and just wanted to say you are a brave lady - lots of love to you and heres hoping for a happy healthy pg!

Allison, the bonnet worked for me! go for it! I also put a sprig of Rosemary under my pillow!

Hope you are all well,

With love

Zoe


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello  

I read this thread a couple of weeks ago but think I had only just missed the full moon by a few days! Can I join you all in doing this spell on Wednesday? I am due to test the Monday after (21st) 

I think I may need someone to PM though and remind me because with my brain I will forget     I am detemined to give anything a go just now 

Jo ~ Loads of luck   

Love, luck and    to everyone
Nicky x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Nicky

Thank  

Wishing you so much luck for the 21st !!!, hope we can be on the tri boards together  , I will try and remind you 

Good Luck to everyone  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Good luck for the 21st Nicky   
Full Moon is tuesday the 16th. Good luck everyone, lets hope we get lots of  

Love scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Scruffyted,

I am now   tuesday is the 15th and I thought the full moon was the 18th HELPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry Debs!!

My fault it's Tuesday the 15th!! sorry hun 

Good luck

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

I always thought it was on the 16th this month? According to 3 different websites anyway...
Please would someone clarify this! 

Luv F x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, I'm sure it's Wednesday 16th!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Have got my egg ready, DH wanted to put it in an omlette yesterday but I managed to hide it in time


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi All 
I will be doing the spell too and have bought a babys bonnet today too! (well a cute cream hat and mit set) 
 Everyone
  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok have been thinking about this today and have some questions now  

Does it matter what kind of leaves you use aslong as they are green? Big or small? And do you just place them round the egg or cover the egg in leaves completely? 

Does it matter what time in the evening you put the egg out? and does it matter where? (can I out it on the table or does it need to be on the floor? does it need to be somewhere that the moonlight will hit it?)

Sorry for the questions but these popped into my head at work today     

Thanks 
Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello Ladies  ,
    I have just looked and the next full moon is Nov 16th at 0;57.  Now we have been here before! should it be done on the 16th or 17th because of the time, but I would do it on the 16th as that is when it says it is  . 
    Nicky you can use any green leaves, doesn't matter about size or shape! I cracked the egg on the saucer and put the leaves around the white as best I could, don't worry if the egg decides to slide all over the plate and the leaves go a bit a drift! just pop them back when you get outside  . It has been said you should put the saucer out at the moons fullest, but I put it out when it was dark and the moon was out (and nobody could see me!  ) I put mine on a step which was not covered by anything blocking the night sky, you can put it anywhere  . Don't worry if it has been eaten in the morning.
    If you don't fancy standing in the garden chanting then do as I did and make the saucer up inside and recite the chant inside then take the saucer out. I stood in my conservatory with the made up saucer and recited the chant quietly, but positively and like I really wanted it and believed. Remember to thank the Fertility Goddess .
    You ladies that have already bought bonnets or hats might need another shopping trip as you are meant to buy the bonnet on the day of a full moon! Well at least you have an excuse to buy another little something  
  I cant believe I am nearly 26 weeks PG now!!!   Where has that time gone to?  ZOE counting down the days till 3rd tri!  

  Freddie, hows thing Love?

  Debs, how me old mucker doing?

  Allison Kate,  good job you saved the egg from your DH's omelet!!!  

  Scruffyted I think your right about not giving up the chocolates!   but I have decided to cut down a little! I haven't had anything bad for me today! .......I am gagging for some maltezers!!! 

    Nicky forgot to say that Nov 21st is my birthday! could this be a good sign?   Fingers crossed for you love.

    Jo, not long till you can test then?    . Fingers crossed.

    Katy, are you alright love? will IM you in a min  .

    Dizzi, like I have already said maybe another little shopping trip is called for on the 16th? Just one more bonnet/hat wont hurt now will it! .

    Rosie thanks for your other suggestions   Will you be doing any of the spells this coming full moon?

  Right I'm off to bed in a min! its WAAAAAAAAY past my bed time!  9pm is a late one for me know you know!

Night Night,
Sleep Tight,
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

WOW Macca my old buddy what a long post  

I am doing ok, I guess, you know how it goes...... and apart from confusing dates and everyone on here   (as usual) trundling on fine thx.........  I dont think my hunni will be best pleased if I buy another set of hats for a baby   did that last time and it didnt owrk, I can imagine having a house full of hats too small for us to wear   

Glad to hear your doing ok too hunni

Whats happened to Morgana? she seems to have disappeared   

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Fidget, was too thinking about Morgana, haven't heard from her since before her move...

Good luck to everyone tomorrow doing the spell, with a new one to try too!


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

What's the new spell?  

Jen
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mac ~ Thanks for that, At least now I will know what I'm doing instead of trying to do the spell blind tonight!  

Jo ~ Thank you for the spell reminder PM  

Did anyone else think the moon looked rather full last night?  Hopefully it will be even fuller tonight huh?  

Good luck everyone 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, I did the spell at lunch time, hope it's ok, don't want my hub to know. he thinks I'm   as it is!!!!!!!
Jen
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

bratt said:


> What's the new spell?
> 
> Jen
> x


Hi Jen, RosieMaloise posted this on another topic board & I asked her to join us lunies here and post it! see below:

Someone suggested I post this here so here goes.

I have a few spell books so I put a spell together using all of them. You need 3 acorns so that you can put them in the middle of 3 burning candles that form a triangle, I chose red, yellow and green candles. Beforehand I wrote my desire for a child on a bay leaf, or could use a piece of paper. Let the candles burn down and put the acorns under your bed and the bayleaf under your pillow after kissing it 3 times, if you use paper you should burn it in the candle flame whilst thinking of your wish. As the candles burn close your eyes and imagine a rosebud opening in your womb and then open them and imagine the candle light going into your womb, repeat a few times. I put rose on the table as a symbol of this and to help me visualise.

I did this spell on Halloween but you can do it on a New Moon or Full Moon from what I can gather.

I'll let you know if its worked!

Rosie


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I've got my egg ready and written the spell out so I don't have to keep running back to the computer.

Wish me luck, I've got seven embies hopefully gathering strength for ET tomorrow!!!!

Best of luck to you all tonight, lets hope the fertility godess is listening     

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS I hadn't realised that I had to buy the babies bonnet on a full moon day but while I was in theatre yesterday waiting for the GA I kept thinking about it and how beautiful it is and kept seeing my little baby wearing it, so just having those positive thoughts stopped me feeling scared.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well nothing ventured nothing gained as they say.  I bought my baby's bonnet today and I will be doing the spell any minute  

Wishing everyone lots of luck.

thinking of you all
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wishing you all the luck in the world Nikki  

I will be doing mine a little later on 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Will mine be ok coz I did it before dark? It is still outside in the dark now!!!!

Good luck girlies

Jen
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Had to search for this! just to remind all or maybe just to remind myself 

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.
(remember to thank the fertility godess) DH has just gone out to purchase our eggies for tonight-getting excited  

Bratt-your egg will be fine-doesn't matter what time it is-everyone else lots of luck!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I have everything set out ready too Allison, Even the chant wrote down   
I will probably do mine later tonight, I'm off to a pub quiz in a bit so will do it when I get in  (the neighbours should all be in bed by then   )

Good luck to us all    

Nicky x x x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

I hope I am not too late.

We have just done our spell and left our egg under the moonlight - it is a very clear night here.  

Hope the goddess works her magic.....

Hun xxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, I've done it too, LOL.

Put my saucer in the back garden as I didn't fancy being spotted by the neighbours prancing around the front garden carrying a saucer with an egg in it.  I fully expect to find it full of deceased slugs in the morning though, urrgghh!

 all round.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just done mine  
It is so clear out there tonight, and the stars are so bright, Hope they were looking down on all of us tonight  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

I'm just off to do mine now, hope it works for us all!!

I didn't know about the bonnet is it too late to get it tomorrow?

Love Joe
xx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Sorry to gatecrash, I've just looked on my calender and it says that the full moon was last night (15th)   , it did look very big and full,  my calender must be wrong..??
Just checking 

Love CJ x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Good luck everyone  Lets hope this month the Fertility Goddess is in a good mood!







. Its a lovely big moon tonight (I know its full! ) really clear where I am. keeping everything crossed for all of you.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

CJ: full moon was at 00.57am so just on the cusp of last night & today

I agree with all, the moon is wonderfully full, have just laid my egg to peace in the garden-lucky foxes!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just Done it!
(I bought a new bonnet too!)

     Everyone
Any one else see the circles around the moon? the sky tonight is amazing! 
I tried to take a picture but my camera is just not powerfull enough!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mines done too    

Now I just hope the neighbours don't peek over the wall tomorrow and see it before I have chance to move it and wonder what on earth I am up to  

Good luck    

Nicky x x x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

i also did the spell last night, it was so lovely, it felt really magical with the moon so bright and the stars looking down on us. i also brought a little tiny bonnet ( more of a knitted hat) and kept it under my pollow all night. silly i know but it is what i felt like doing so i did it.       to all of you who also did the spell. I wishing lots of BFP when your time comes.

Jenny


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Well I did the spell last night and this morning the egg was still whole but half of the leaves had blown away!  Now have my two little embies on board (and 8 or 9 frosties waiting for another day), testing on the 29th.

When we were driving to the hospital this morning the moon was still so bright and full, hopefully shining down on my little embies!

best of luck girls for lots of BFP's
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

My egg was still intact this morning as well and happily not infested with slugs as I had feared!

Good luck to everyone 

(We really need a magic spell icon!)


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Allison 

Lots of     for your  

My little eggy was just as I left it the night before with the leaves all intact.... I think it had been SO cold that it just froze there!    I had been worried that my two cats would try and eat it....  don't think they like egg!   

Good luck to all of you.
Nikki xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

So was mine Nikki, until I caught a magpie pecking at it ths afternoon !!!! Shame it wasn't two 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  I think this is the most we have had do the spell in one go!!! Blimey there are loads of you!!!   Which is BRILLIANT!!!!! I wish each and every one of you the best of luck and sending   to all of you. I have a good feeling about this month! Hope I haven't tempted fate by saying that!!!   ( quick touch wood!)

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mine was still fully intact this morning too, and still is now   I haven't moved it yet     

Loads of luck to all of us   

Nicky x x x


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Well unfortunately I had to go away for work, but that didn't stop me! 
I took an egg and a bag of leaves from my garden with me and then went to Mcdonald's and bought a buger for my dinner. I found a nice quiet spot next to the deserted car park which had a huge tree growing on a small island of grass. I tore my burger box in half to make a saucer and put my egg in it surrounded by the leaves (which I dipped in the egg first to make stick onto the sides of the box!) I sprinkled it with salt (thanks to Ronald!) said my spell etc and placed it at the foot of the tree.

It was sucha lovely peaceful spot and the moon was shining right down onto it - it did feel very magical so here's hoping the lovely Fertility Goddess has granted my wish. I'm off to have my first scan now so I guess we'll find out pretty soon!

Best of luck and     to everyone!
Lol, F xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I really wasn't sure what to do with my egg in the morning, especially as i didn't tell DH about it (he already thinks I'm   ).  So in the end I poured it down the sink and it felt very strange as I did it!

What does everyone else do?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Allison

I did this too and you're right it did feel odd.  I didn't expect mine to look exactly as it did when I put it out but Dh said when he brought it in in the morning it was frozen solid!  

Nikki xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in and let you know that AF got me today, very, very early!!   
I'm a bit confused as I am only 11dpo and my usual LP is 14-16 days!

Well it was worth a go! 

I really wish the fertility godess is kind to the rest of you and that you all go on to get BFP's this month!

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

everyone,

I brought a bonnet on the full moon and put it under my pillow, this morning i woke up and somehow, i was holding it really tight.   So i thought i would test ( CD12, early i know)   but i think i can see a very very faint line, i am not sure if it is there or my eyes just seeing what i want them too,   but i will test again on sunday or Monday, but until then i am going to allow myself to dream of being , it does not hurt to dream even if it don't last. 

Nicky, i am sorry that   turned up, i am wishing you all the best for the next month, maybe father Christmas will bring you a really special present.          

It is nice to hear that so many people did the spell .

I put my egg on the flowers, i did not have the heart to get rid of it,   i know. Maybe it will help the flowers grow,  

Good luck to everyone,                      

Jenny


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all, I put my part frozen egg on the compost heap so all other little animals can benefit from some food! as my dh always says "it's just as well there aren't any stray elephants around-as she would feed them too!" I love animals 

When I first found the "Magic spell" on this board, it was great to read through all the posts then join the board, it is great when we are all doing the same spell on the same night, uniting together in all what we wish for, lots of positive energy (hope this doesn't sound too corny!)


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Nicky, I'm so sorry AF has rear her ugly head so soon     As Jenny says fingers crossed that Father Christmas will bring you a lovely surprise....

Jenny...fingers crossed that your line turns dark blue over the next couple of days    

Larkles...what a lovely thing to do with your egg, wish I'd thought of that too!!!

Lots of love and luck to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  Freddie you are one top bird!!!   Magic spells on the go!!!! maybe you could write a book   I hope everything was o.k with your scan.  .

  Nicky sorry the   got you. Roll on next full moon  .

  Larkles can you imagine how many eggs you would need to feed any elephant!!!   Bless you.

  Allison & Nicky The time I did the spell and became PG my dog just got to the egg before I did and gobbled it up!!! I didnt fancy chucking it so for once was really happy with him being a gannet!!! .

  Jenny, I so hope that line is there! I will keep my fingers crossed for you and send you some extra  .

  Debs, did you do the spell love?

  Hi to everybody else.

                 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Macca Babe......

No I didnt do the spell, DF and I were fighting all this week (we are ok again now tho) and it all just got messy and no BMS for a good few days even though we had been 'told' to, what a waste as I porbably ov'd on the full moon too

Hey ho life sucks sometimes
Hope your ok sweetheart

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Firstly sorry if I confused everyone re the dates - blame my diary!  It says in there the 15th!  Oh well - I did it Tuesday 15th evening as we were away staying at family didn't have access to a computer so no FF   for nearly a week - hence didn't read I had the wrong date.  Anyway DH family think I    so I did the spell! The moon was beautiful, thought of you all when I did it and thought nice to think we were all doing the spell but also not so good as means we all want it to work if you know what I mean  Am I making sense 
My egg was still there in the morning although one of the leaves had blown away, like you all I didn't want to throw it away so asked DH to do it. 
Jenny -fingers crossed hun that the line IS a line!! 
Nicky  - I'm so sorry your B*** AF turned up so early, it's hard enough when it turns up let alone early as you just aren't expecting it and every month we live in hope!! Any reason why it's so early?
Mac -Think I've been eating all the naughty stuff on your behalf!!  Been a bit down lately so been scoffing my face! Then get angry with myself for doing it!! Diet Monday   
Freddie - wow, wouldn't have even thought about using the Mc box, hope the scan went well and you saw a heartbeat. 
 to everyone else
Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry really quick message but  showed up this morning, making me pay as well, so i don't feel very good. I am annoyed with myself for getting my hopes up, i swear that the line was there. I feel like giving up. i don't know how much more pain and heartbreak i can go through. As you probably can tell feeling very  . Well good luck to everyone else,    

Jenny


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi *Jenny* know exactly how you feel-didn;t get my af in august although could feel it coming-still didn't stop me doing 3 pg tests, one didn't work properly and I "convinced" myself that i was pg-sorry sweetheart, be strong, know where you're coming from...

Jen
x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Jenny, I'm so, so sorry


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jenny

Sorry that AF arrived - sending you loads of    

lots of love
Nikki xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all
*jenny*   hunni - All I can say is keep strong, find a threapy to help you relax and a hobby to focus your attention on,dont give up our turn will come.

Scruffyted - I was reading my copy of spirit and destiny the other night and it too said the full moon was on the 15th   so 

 to the rest of us and      for next month!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Jen - so very sorry . Altho the fertility goddess always answers our prayers, unfortunately sometimes she says no.

Big hugs and hope you take some 'ME' time for yourself now...

Lol, F xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, Thank you all for your messages 

Jenny ~ Sorry AF got you too, I too let myself get my hopes up this cycle and boy does it bring you down with a bump when AF arrives!!! 

Scruffyted ~ It seems I ov'd before my HCG shot which is why AF turned up so early! Typical though- My stupid body can't get anything right  

Good luck to everyone else 

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Dizzi - thanks for that, maybe my diary was right and I did do it the right day - hope so.

Jenny- so sorry hun   it's so b***y hard! Even more so when you really think that it's worked.

Freddie - hope your okay hun, you didn't say how your scan went and bit worried as you said you didn't get exactly what you wanted.

Nicky1 - why oh why do our body's always play us up when we don't want them to!  

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you, I don't know why i got my hopes up so much but i did and i had my little dream even if it was only a couple of days. However, taking a different approach this month, there is another month, i have now got 29 days cycles which is good, i know that i have ovulated the last couple of months, DH has another swimmers tests in a couple of days so . i will have to participant in lots and lots of . i am also going to try the pineapple juice and nuts ( if anyone has got any advice i would be grateful) I want to look back over the month and say i did all i could. Plus there is always another full moon.

Well best go. Work to do. I hope that everyone is OK. for those who got  or  arrived i am so sorry but all of you that are still waiting sending lots of good luck and best wishes your way.

jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
Any more news from you ladies? I don't know what its like where you guys are but its tatters in Nottm







, well its not that bad, I just like the smiley!!! . No sign of snow and I really doubt if we will see any for a good while. The sky is too blue and although its icy colds its just not cold enough! I prefere the cold at the mo as I don't get my hot flushes as much!  . Also we can get nice and cosy indoors with the fire on. We will soon have the Xmas decs up too so it will feel even more special! We received our first 2 Xmas cards today! Very strange as I haven't taken my birthday cards down yet! .
Hope you are all well and planning your next spell, be it in your garden with a saucer from you best crockery or on a public grassy area with a Macy dees burger box!  (I still think that deserves a medal!)

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

how you all doing?

claire-its flipping freezing here- very little snow more wind and rain! 

whens the next full moon? think im gonna have to grovel to the fertility godess to give us a bfp for christmas! would be lovely

take care

Mez
xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

NEXT FULL MOON DEC 15TH AT 16:15









Mez, hows your friends little boy doing? Will he be home for Xmas? Please send them both my love.

Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi claire

He had his biopsy done on fri pm- last message i got was froi saying that they were going home(about2hrs from the hospital) and that they wouldnt get results for about 10days!

thanks so much for asking-will let you know when i know more!

Hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been around but been going crazy on the dreaded 2ww.  Well we got another BFN this time and it's been hard to accept as everything went so well with the tx but I'm starting to pick myself up and I'm just thankful I've got my frosties.

I'll make sure DH doesn't use up all the eggs and be thinking of you all on the 15th.  This WILL be our turn    

Mez...I'm keeping eveything crossed for your friends little boy, what a terrible worry it must all be.

Clare...we have a fireplace too, bliss isn't it!

Much love to you all
Allison xxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Alison, sorry about your result  . I know its bloody hard but stay positive love  . I love a crackling fire to keep the house warm  . I put one on this afternoon and me and meg fell asleep on the sofa!!!  

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone planning ahead for the next full moon yet?!


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi 

Yep, I'm planning ahead for next full moon - I believe it's the 15th Dec??  Going to get some eggs in my shopping this week.

Please please let it work this month.....

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi girls...

this sounds great, count me in then, i will buy some eggs ready 4 the 15th, i also stert my dr injections on that day  

love lisa xxxxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

If all goes according to plan I may well be having ET around the 15th   how good timing is that?!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Count me in again... I shall be travelling up to York to do some shopping with a friend but will be back for the evening!! 

I may have to buy another baby bonnet!  

nikki xxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi girls.....not long till thurs, got some eggs 2day
love lisa xxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

everyone,

how is everyone, hope everyone is OK. 

I am too ready for this months spell hopefully the fertility goddess is in a good mood.  

Wishing everyone lots of         and      

Jenny


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say, no matter where you are or what you're doing, the fertility goddess is there and can hear you, so don't forget the 15th! Even if it means using a McDonald's burger box and taking the leaves from home with you!! (It worked for me!) 

Best of luck witchies!   
Lol, F xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Freddie  goes to prove the fertility goddess has no ares or graces!!!  How you doing? and how goes your pregnancy?

All you other Ladies, countdown has started till the 15th so make sure you have your eggs at the ready and some GREEN leaves. Don't get caught out by going to pick some and finding them all brown and shriveled!!!  Its a shame you don't live closer to me as I have loads of leaves that have fallen off my poinsettia  . Can never manage to keep one of these alive for more than a week!!!  I cope with other plants!  I blame central heating!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll have to do my spell late 'cause I'm out at a party on Thursday but will not forget before I go to bed. *Does it have to be done before midnight?*

Really need some luck from the fertillity godess 'cause I've just found out my endo has return and my FET's been cancelled....never rains but pours, eh!

Freddie..I was thinking about you yesterday and hoped that everything was going well. Lovely to see your ticker!!!

Clare...how are you doing, hun? you must be feeling VERY preggie by now. Know what you mean about poinsettia's...I think the heathy ones you see are actually plastic!!!!!!!!

Best of luck to all the spell makers.....may our dreams come true and our hearts be blessed
Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Yes..... well it's eggs at the ready!!!  

Allison... sorry about your news.    You are right - bad things always seem to come all at once.  Hope this is an extra magic spell for you this month.  

Lots of luck to everyone - would be lovely to get some pre Xmas miracles.  

love Nikki    
xxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Allison - Not sure what time it has to be done by?? anyone know?? Sorry to hear your endo has returned.

Fingers crossed for us all - fertility goddess, please hear us!!  


Love to everyone else

Scruffyted xx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I have my egg ready, I hope the Goddess hears me this time 
Here we go again ladies
Blessed Be
Jen
x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow  the moon was wonderful this morning as I was driving into work.  It was really big and low in the sky and it looked as though it was racing along the hill tops parallel to my car.

Please let this be our BFP moon


----------



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi I think it is at 16.15 according to one of the earlier posts I found.

Good Luck Everyone 

Twiggy X


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

FULL MOON TONIGHT (15TH DEC) 
16:15

ALISON I'M NOT REALLY SURE ABOUT DOING IT AFTER 12 TONIGHT?  I WOULD TRY AND DO IT BEFORE, MAYBE DO IT BEFORE YOU GO OUT! HAVE A GREAT NIGHT!  I AM DOING O.K THANKS  GOOD DAYS AND BAD, STILL GOT MORNING SICKNESS AND BAD ACID INDEGESTION  BUT MY LITTLE BOY WILL BE WORTH EVERY BIT OF ICKYNESS!!! . ROLL ON 22ND FEB!!!I AM PRAYING HES NOT A LAZY LITTLE FELLA AND COMES EARLY OR ON TIME! .

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY! PRAYING THAT YOU ALL GET AN EXTRA PREZZIE THIS XMAS!!! OR MAYBE A LATE ONE, EITHER WAY WE NEED MORE SPELL BABIES .

FIDGY BABE, COME ON SLACKER GET YOUR EGGS OUT!!! 

LOVE & HUGS,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

How did you know I was just saying I cant be a*sed thsi month, your some kind of   without the green face I hasten to add


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Moi? a witch? you must be confussing me with somebody else


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

We've just been and done our spell. Not much of a moon here - too much cloud but we did it anyway. It didn't work for us last month despite two lovely blastocysts, but hey its worth a go!

Hope there was no one about, they still burn you for this kind of thing in the fens! Hope its a bfp moon for you all.

Hun xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Just wondered if you ladies knew that tonight is a very special night Moon wise? Tonight the moon will rise to it's highest point in the sky for 18 years - and it wont do it again for another 18! Should mean its in the sky for a long time too - lots of time for a spell and plenty of   too! 
Lizi.x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Lizi, 

I wasn't going to do the spell this month until I heard about it being a `special` one tonight so have been out and done it, Worth another go hey? 

Apparently it will at its best at around midnight but it's so cloudy here I couldn't see anything when I did my spell earlier!   I just hope not being able to see it hasn't affected the spell working for me!!  

Good luck everyone  

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for that Lizi - I didn't know that - really hope it brings some extra magic   

Well did my spell - the moon peeped out from behind all the cloud while i was saying my bit, hope this a good sign as not feeling very confident this month - feeling very very down - not helped by the fact got a very bad chest infection and have to go for an xray as dr worried!  

Hoping the goddess hears us all and we get our wonderful BFP'S 

Good luck everyone

Scruffyted xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

Last month I did the fertility spell for the first time and yesterday I got a BFP after my first month on clomid.......i know its early days bUT sending everyone here lots of        and     

Sarah


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Fantastic news sarah - congratulations!!
Lizi.x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wonderful news Sarah CONGRATULATIONS...here's to lots more BFP's with our special full moon.

Did my spell about 11.35 (10.35 your time) and it was really cloudy here as well.  Popped my head out this morning and it was all still intact, so I thought I'd leave it there for the day.  Was knackered last night but poor DH didn't know what had hit him this morning, if you know what I mean     

Wishing you all the very best of luck the fertility godess will bring you your BFP       

Hun...lovely to see you sweety, sending you BIG HUGS 

Fidget...hope you did your spell hun....keeping my fingers crossed  

Lots of love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

PS....I'm off to the UK tomorrow and will be computerless so if I don't get on FF before the 25th then I want to wish you all a lovely, peaceful Christmas and a great big THANK YOU for keeping me sane


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Girls

I was travelling all over the country yesterday and got back late and I forgot!!!!      How could I do that  

Oh well will have to wait until the new year!!  

I hope she blesses us all.     

Sarah..... Congratulations sweetheart. It's wonderful news. So very pleased for you.  Have a wonderful Xmas.  

love to you all
from really stupidly hormonal FORGETFUL Nikki xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sarah, CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!    . Hope you have a healthy few months ahead of you.

Alison, Good girl for going that little bit extra this morning!!!  .  I hope you have a fantastic Xmas and new year. Take care love  .

To everyone else I hope the extra special moon this month has given you all a BFP!!!!!!!

Nik,  Why dont you do it now? or as soon as you get home? If the moon was such a special one this month then surely it will still be worth a go? Come on girl dont be upset, get your egg and give it a go! Better late than never!  Infact I am going to do one for you right now! I might have to go on the rob in next door garden for leaves  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Right all done Nik! You are now the proud owner of one chicken egg surrounded with green leaves and sprinkled with salt!!!!! It is in my garden waiting for some    . I have just had a word with the Fertility Goddess and apologised for being a little late and thanked her for all her good work, so fingers crossed she might just throw a bit of magic dust your way!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire

LOL - Thank you so much..... I will go and do the same.... perhaps the two will induce her to forgive me for my forgetfulness!!!!!    

Bless you !  

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Morning Ladies!

Just popped in to wish you all well after the full moon, it was spectacular here and I said a big thank you in advance to the fertility Goddess for us all

Sarah - Fantastic news well done, Thank you fertility Goddess - our ranks are growing!

Wishing you all a great day, and very Merry Christmas!

Lots of love always

Zoe XXX


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Go Nikki....may the fertillity Godess look down upon you and smile


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik, your more than welcome love  .

Zoe, I have just realised that your little chap will be the first spell baby to be born!!!  . Not long now! Maybe you should call him Lunar?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Mission Accomplished.....  

I also asked for a special blessing for everyone else too.  

Lots of luck to everyone.  
nikki xxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Just a quickie before I turn off my computer

HAPPY CHRIMBO TO YOU ALL

...have a great time everyone and see you soon

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Allison

Have a lovely one yourself!!  

take care
nikki xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sarah, Huge congrats on your BFP   Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond.... 

Allison ~ You probably wont see this until you get back but, Have a fab time while here in the cold UK   Mery christmas to you 

I think we need someone to do a list of all the girls who got a BFP after doing this spell! There is 4 definates that I know of now, Is there anyone else? Each time someone else gets a BFP we can add them to the list...... What do you think? 

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Fantastic news Sarah - what a wonderful Christmas present.   , enjoy the next 8ish months. 

Wow - didn't know the spell had worked for 4 people already - wonderful.

Fingers crossed everyone.

Much love
Scruffyted xx   Happy Christmas to all my fellow spell makers.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Nicky, 

I think Mac started doing one a while back, Mac do you still have all our details?

Mac - OMG you are right! how scary! lets hope I don't have to wait for the next full moon for him to decide to make an appearance!

Allison, have a safe trip ,a nd a very happy Christmas time!

Nikki - Good luck to you sweets, double whammy, you could end up with twinnies!

Scruffyted, I think the moon peep has to be a good omen! good luck to you lovie.

Sarah - Again Congratulations!

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[size=25pt]SPELL PREGNANCY LIST 

ZOED 22/12/05......... 
PIGLETT 05/06/01....  
MAC 22/02/06..... 
NOODLES (KIND OF!) 27/03/06.....  
JANE1 14/06/06.......  
LIZIBEE 25/06/06....... 
FREDDIE 10/07/06.......  
SARAHSTEWART ?


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

every one,

I did the spell yesterday but it was cloudy so i did not get to see it however on the way home from shopping the moon was so bright in the sky that i decided to do it again today. I went out onto my balcony ( i live on the fourth floor ) i told the fertility goddess how beautiful the moon was and that i know i did it yesterday but i did not get to see the moon. I also remembered to thank the fertility goddess so fingercrossed for a  due for  to turn up in two days time but i did not ov till nearly a week later so technical i am due for  on  day.

Congratulations Sarah hoping you have a happy and healthy 

To everyone else, i want to wish you a very *MERRY CHRISTMAS * and i hope the fertility goddess blesses you all with 

Jenny


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

claire mac said:


> PIGLETT
> ZOED
> MAC
> JANE1
> ...


Wow, I didn't know there had been that many!! I knew of...
Mac, Freddie, Sarah & Zoe 

Fingers crossed there is a lot more names added to the list very soon 

Jenny, I agree the moon is very bright tonight, I couldn`t see it last night but tonight is sooo clear!! 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MORNING,
    I HAVE ADDED DUE DATES AND NUMBER OF BABIES EXPECTED TO THE SPELL PREGNANCY LIST. I WILL START A SPELL BABY LIST AS SOON AS OUR FIRST LITTLE ONE IS BORN, WHICH IF ZOE GETTS A MOVE ON SHOULDNT BE LONG! 

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND LADIES.
LOVE,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your wishes ladies I am sooo proud to be on that list and to think all the clomid girls laughed when I did the spell....but they were all busy buying eggs on Thursday     

I have tried to work out EDD and will be September I think not very good at maths so once I have had it confirmed I will post it OK?

Sarah


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

MAC - I am trying Sweetie, plenty of pineapple, squats ( walking on the beach today!) cant quite do the nipple stim, but am managing plenty of   ion between the hysterical laughter!

Love to all you ladies, and here to so many more BFP this cycle.

Love always

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 

 & A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL

LOVE & HUGS

MAC & FAMILY


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladies

Have a good Xmas......You can keep me on the list for getting a BFP after the fertility spell but I unfortunately had an early mc this week at 5 1/2 weeks   am doing OK though.....will be buying some eggs for the next full moon when is it?

Have a good Xmas all


Sarah


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear Sarah

I am so sorry and sad to read your news  , especially so near to Christmas.  

I really hope 2006 is a better year for you sweetie xx Here's to more spell making and it working for us - I believe the next full moon is the 14th January ( my DH birthday, hope that's a good sign for us!)

love Scruffyted xx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear fellow spell makers...

   WISHING YOU ALL A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS  

HERE'S TO A WONDERFUL NEW YEAR FULL OF BFP'S AND LOTS OF BABIES BEING BORN!!

       

LOTS OF LOVE

Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sarah, I am so sorry  . Sending you loads of love and hugs. Hoping 2006 brings you tones of luck.

Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear Sarah,

I am so so sorry to hear your news. I hope 2006 brings you all the luck in the world lovely.

Thinking of you

Lots of love

Zoe XXX


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hi

I don't know if anyone remembers me? I just wanted to say that we did the spell twice during my last cycle of ICSI and we got a BFP on 29th November, We have had a scan at 7w1d and have seen a lovely healthy heartbeat.

I wish you all Loadsa and Loadsa LUCK in 2006 and may all your dreams come true.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo

MERRY CHRISTMAS hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear Wendy Woo,

CONGRATULATIONS!


Another lady to add to our growing list of Spell Babies!

I hope you are having a fantastic Christmas!

Love from Zoe XXX


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to let you know that DH and i have decided to go for adoption so i will not be doing the spell. I have gone on the pill again. 

I will do the spell for you other ladies if that is the way it works.

I wish you all the best, lots of          and even more         for the new year.  

 if you got a ,

  if you got a  

and

           if you are still waiting


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sarah ~ Soo sorry to hear your news   's for you  

Congratulations Wendy Woo on your BFP!!   

Jenny ~ I hope the adoption route isn't too long a wait for you Hun  

Does anyone know when the next full moon is? I'm in the `still waiting` category but just wondering if the next full moon will end up falling before or after this cycle ends  

Good luck to everyone else still waiting   

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OK Just had a look and the next full moon is Saturday 14th January @ 09.48 am!! (I never knew you could have a full moon in the daylight    )

Fingers crossed I should of started my second cycle of OI by then 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Ladies,
    Wendy Woo Congrats on your BFP!!!!!  . 

    Jenny, I hope you find every happiness with your adoption plans  . There is a little one out there who is just waiting to find you.

    COME ON ZOE!!!!!!!!!LETS BE HAVING YOU!!!!!!!  

    Nicky, thats what I like to see girl!!! grabbing the bull by the horns in 2006!!!! fingers crossed January is your month  .

Hope you all had a great Xmas and will have a even better New Year! Take care.

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!
WISHING THAT 2006 BRINGS GOOD FORTUNE TO ALL! 
LOVE & HUGS
MAC
XXX.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy New Year from me too 

May all your wishes come true in 2006 
& may all the hangovers be worth it in the morning 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

happy new year to you all - I will definately have a hangover in the morning!

Am gonna buy double yolk eggs (they sell them in waitrose) for next months full moon.....maybe I will conceive twins then...  

Do you reckon Zoe has had the baby?    How exciting .


Lots of love hugs and baby dust


Sarah


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home girls  

Lots of luck 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

claire mac said:


> NEXT FULL MOON 17th OCT
> WE ALREADY HAVE A BFP AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> ...


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home this way......... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44911.new.html#new


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wishing all my fellow spellmakers a wonderfully happy 2006
May there be many fertile full moons ahead of us
and may your dreams be answered ​
much love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLOW SPELL MAKERS

Here's to lots of wonderful BFP's and dreams coming true.  

Hope 2006 is a wonderful year for us all.

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning all,
    Just to let you know that ZOE has gone in to labour!!!!!!! Well thats what she thought on her last post on 3rd tri so everybody keep your fingers crossed her little man pops in to the world soon (and with not much pain!!! We are all thinking of you Zoe!!!  . Oh and so has Piglet!!! she is another SPELL lady!!! so we might have our first spell babies really soon!!! will update lists as soon as anything happens!!! YAY 2006!!!!! .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Claire ~ I forgot about moving the list over to the new thread aswell!  I let you do that one when you update it if you want Hun 

Zoe & Piglet ~ you go girls, Push push push!!!! Hope both labours are as painfree as possible   

Nicky x x x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh what wonderful news to start the New Year with.

Keep pushing girls, we're with you all the way (maybe not on the pain bit   ).  Can't wait to hear the news       

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well Zoe thinks she will be induced as planed tomorrow as things are not moving, but I don't know about Piglet? any more news and I will let you all know


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ooohhh how exciting keep us posted.

Is the next full moon the 14th?  I think someone said its in the morming so should we do the spell in the morning and leave it out all night?  (god I am getting obsessed with this spell!)

Sarah


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh we really need to know what's happening to Zoe and Piglet!!!!!!!!!!  I can't hold out much longer (this is my first birth on FF     )

I'm not sure when we should do the spell on the 14th.  Should we do it before we go to work in the morning or can we wait until the evening of the 14th as per normal?  What do you all think?  I won't be able to do it for myself this time as I'm in the middle of d/regging but I want to do it for all of my spellmaker chums  

Allison xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Gosh what a dilema - 14th is a Saturday so should we do it in the morning and leave it all day and night OR do it on the Friday night?

AGHHHHH Help I need to know........


Sarah


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh well, if it's a Saturday we can do it at the precise time and then leave it over night.  Now all I need to know is as I am one hour ahead of you guys do I do it at 09.48 my time or 10.48 which will be the same time as you......  

By the way Sarah, I love your piccy.  Best day of my life as well!!!!!

Allison


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok Girls.... it's probably my age but when oh when do I do my eggy spell?      

Saturday Day time ?

Please put an old girl out of her misery!!!     
love
Nikki xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  I should think you could do it at any time really! If the moon is at its fullest in the morning its still going to be full at night?!? . I never did the spell when the moon is at its fullest  . Just do it on the right day and it worked for me  .  I will be doing it again with you all in mind and will probably do mine in the morning as I might just forget if I leave it till the night!!! .
  Still no news form Zoe or Piglet  . Something must of happened by now but no news yet!!!  If you are interested I have added some new photos to my gallery, just to keep you all updated on my ever expanding belly!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Mac...I'll do mine in the morning as well when DH is in the shower    He thinks I'm completely loopy already!!!

Had a look at your piccies and Meg looks absolutely adorable...bless her!

Come on Zoe and Piglet....we can hold our breath much longer     

Lots of love to you all
Allison xxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
Piglett & zoe have both had their little babies!!!!! . Piglett was first with Edward and then Zoe with Noah. Both births are on the announcement pages so pop over and take a look .



 *WELL DONE GIRLS!!! OUR FIRST TWO SPELL BABIES ARE HERE!!! *


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW that's wonderful

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO PIGLETT AND ZOE and DH's
AND

WELCOME EDWARD AND NOAH

             

Our first spell babies 

Much love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh wow!!!

Our first two spell babies - fantastic!!!

CONGRATULATONS PIGLETT AND ZOE!!!

       

Two boys and Mac am I right in saying you are expecting a boy?? 
Thanks for letting us know Mac, just looked at your photos, meg looks gorgeous in her outfits with her dolls-so cute!

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Scruffyted, yep your right we are having a little chappy!!! Thanks for your nice comments about meg  . I know I am biased but she really is pretty, God only knows where she gets it from!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Wow..... such lovely news to sign on to this morning.

 CONGRATULATIONS ZOE AND PIGLETT  

lots of love
Nikki xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Great news .......................

  well done Zoe and Piglet   

Mac all I can say it must come from Mart     Only kidding hunni, you are lovely!!!!


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Many congrats to Piglet and Zoe!!! 

Well I can report that I did get a "spell" BFP, but unfortunately it didn't last for long as I miscarried soon after.... so thank you, fertility goddess, but please please can you make it last for a bit longer (like 8 months longer) next time!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

for Northern Sky, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I pray the fertility godess will shine down on you again very soon


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you Allison and the same right back to you.   

This past week has been a nightmare but hopefully things will get better in 2006!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

northern sky sending you lots of hugs and     I had an early m/c just before Xmas and am doing OK, I have good days and bad days and really bad days when I am bitter and twisted but was like that before  

PM if you want to chat......

Hugs to you all can't wait until next Saturday!  


Sarah


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Northern Sky, I am sorry it didn't last  . Praying it does next time  .

Debs right girl your in for it!!!   LOL!!! People think Meg really looks like mart, and indeed when she was a baby she did but over the past couple of years she has developed many of my features, including a couple of chins!!!  My Mum says its like talking to me as a child, and I have to agree she is like me in so many ways. If she had dark hair then everyone would say she looked like me! Some people just cant see past the blond hair. Anyway your still in for it  .

Sarah,   roll on Sat. Fingers crossed its your time again.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just realised that the full moon falls on the day I conceived through IUI last year!     I'm hoping that the fertility goddess will bless me the same time this year and make it last a little longer!!!    

Northern Sky and Sarah..... sorry about your m/c's - it's really tough when it happens!    I still get bitter and twisted days and it's been 10 months for me!    Although maybe I am just getting old and cranky   

Hope the fertility goddess blesses you and everyone soon.     

much love
Nikki xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

well Macca if you starting running after me now, I shall get my butt of the sofa in about 6 hours and still run faster than you in your condition  


Ya knows I loves ya  

Megs a cutie just like her mum and dont let anyone (except me   ) tell ya any different!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

can weebles run?  
I don't do running at the best of times never mind at 33 weeks up duff!!!  It would be like an episode of Its a knock out, when the contestants had to dress up in massive costumes and run! Only thing is I cant take my padding off!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

for ya ya big weeble


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks chick! your my   master


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well now I wouldnt be a good bubble muppet if I didnt blow bubbles now would I??  

Hope your ok sweetiepie?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls

I just noticed this board and i was wondering if i am to late to do a spell??

I should go for egg collection on tuesday or wednesday??

Good luck to you all and hope 2006 is a lucky year. It is the year of the dog and i love dogs so that might bring some luck.

Take care

Alison


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Alison

Next full moon is Saturday 14th so need to do the spell then......go for it!

Sarah


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Cat and welcome.

Hope the spell works for you.   Good luck for EC next week.

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Not long now girls .....    

Hope we all have our eggs at the ready.    

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

love Nikki xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Going shoping after work today and first thing on shopping list?

EGGS!!!!!!!!!

Wishing loads of BFP's for my fellow spell makers
Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Have got my eggs at the ready too  Good luck 

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Going to buy my eggs tomorrow.  Can I ask you girls, are you going to do your's in the morning (as that's the time the moon is meant to be a full moon?? ) or when it's dark when you can see it??

Good luck to you, really hope this being the first full moon of 2006 we get lots of BFP's  

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Scruffyted 

I'm doing mine in the morning, I have to be up and out before 9 am so will do it before I go out. It will probably end up staying out for a few days afterwards anyway  

Not sure what the others are doing though? 

Goodluck everyone

Nicky x x x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Doing mine now!!!       

Lots of     to everyone.

nikki xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Done mine as well    

Good luck

Shaz xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Agggghhhhhhhh!!   I forgot!!  

I only just remembered   Aww well to late now   Maybe next time 

Good luck everyone else  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No Niki not too late I havent done mine yet!!   I hope its not too late


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Not too late girls..... full moon is this morning apparently..... GO GO GO         

lots of luck    

  
love nikki xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Just gone to do it and DF has eaten all the eggs


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Naughty DH      Send him out for some more!!


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just did my spell - didn't do it this morning, felt weird doing it in the daylight  , oh well if it doesn't work I'll know I did it at the wrong time!!

Good luck ladies  

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello lovely Ladies

Good luck with your spells tonight/today!

Thank you so much for all of your good wishes! nearly two weeks late, I was finally induced on the 3rd Jan, after having no contractions all day, I went straight into labour at 11.50pm with contractions 2 mins apart.
Noah was delivered at 3.48am on the 4th.

I will give thanks to the goddess of fertility tonight, and hope you all get your well deserved BFP's

Lots of love

Zoe and Noah


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I have thanked the goddess today too! 5 1/2 weeks to go!!! Cant believe its nearly time!!!  Zoe Noah is just so perfect  , Miss you on the 3rd tri board.


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i did my last magic spell in Nov i put two eggs on the plate and i got my   on the 21st of DEC i had my scan on Thursday and i am having twins so thank you for the spell and thank you to the fertility goddess love caza


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

I have just done my spell. Hope it wasn't too late.

Hun xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Caza FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you . I hope you have a great PG!

Loads of love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Caza ~ Twins how fab! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond 

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Caza that's wonderful, so pleased for you. Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy, let us know how you are keeping.

Scruffyted xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well done Caz hunni and congrats  

I hope someone thought of me, cos I didnt get to do it AGAIN....... sometimes I love my DF to death othertimes I just wish he was .... pain in the backside that he is!! how selfish eating my eggie for his lunch    

Hey ho, there is always next time   

Macca babe

I hope your doing ok and not having to much trouble with the beached whale impressions??     seriously ( I am only jealous lol) I hope you avoid all the nasty bugs going round and keeping yourself well sweets  

Hugs 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi fellow spellmakers 

Sorry I wasn't around at the weekend but I was tucked up in bed with gastro flu...yucky!!!  Anyway I managed to haul myself out of bed on Saturday morning and did the spell for you all (couldn't do it for me as I'm d/regging at the moment) so for you of you who didn't do the spell I hope it will work for you and everyone else, of course     

Caza...what amazing news, Congratulations and I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy   

Zoe...Noah is just georgous.....hope you're doing ok hun   

Mac...Hope everything's ok and you're not feeling tooooooo huge. Nearly there hunni    

Wishing all my fellow spell makers much lock for a bumper crop of BFP's
Much love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello everyone

Have been reading the thread all over again. I did the spell about last april but it was dark and I didn't even face the moon let alone see it  

I was going to do this one and I remembered on friday about it but then forgot on Saturday    Oh well anyone know when the next full moon is??

NN x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

NN the next full moon is Monday 13th Feb 2006 @ 04:44 < I think that one will be done before I go to bed, No way can I stay up until that time in the morning  

Allison ~ It seems there is alot of colds/flus doing the rounds at the mo   Hope your feeling better now  

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Nicky

I'm confused now as my diary says the next full moon is 12th February Must be a cheap diary   

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Just checked and it's definately the 13th at 04.44.  Are you sure you don't have an American diary, Scruffyted, that might explain the difference.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhh just seen that the full moon in February is called the Snow Moon, I hope that's a good omen for my snowbabies!!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh Alison thats fab


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi

Alison - Brought diary from WHsmiths, so hope it's not American   .  Snow moon - like the sound of that, that is a good omen for your snowbabies   

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Ooooh Snow moon! lets hope and pray that any frosties are brought some extra luck with this one then!  . I am hoping that I wont be able to do the next one as I will be either in labor or recovering fro it!!! I know I'm not due till 22nd but i have had words with my little fella about coming earlier if poss!  .


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Now Mac I would have thought you would take your eggie to the hospital with you      I can just imaging it halfway through a contraction.....oh hold on a sec, is the moon out yet?  Got any leaves nurse?


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thats made me laugh Allison   

love Nikki 
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Allison


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Alison    

Martin asks where my nightdress is and I tell him its in my bag underneath the saucer, salt sachet, egg and spell sheet!!! oh and while your at it nip out to the flower shop and get us a bit of foliage!!! Midwife might just think I'm a right old loon!!!!!!!  me thinks not!!!!!  . I would be in the right place though wouldn't I  . Cant get any more fertile than a labour ward!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ladies I used basil leaves last time as I read basil is good for fertility in food and around the house....hope the fact that my basil plant doesn't look too healthy isn't a bad omen.......


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Your very right...Basil is a symbol of fertility. 

I read somewhere that if you hang a bunch of basil tied with red ribbon above your bed it'll help you naturally conceive (If you don't have other underlying problems and the fertility is unexplained), apparently for some people it has worked. 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Vicki will try that too!




Sarah


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire

How are you doing??  Not long now.   

Lots of love to all my fellow spell makers... hope you haven't all been frozen stiff..  

Speak soon    
love Nikki xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello everyone 

I have a silly question about full moon dates.  If it's Monday 13th at 4 a.m., does that mean the full moon is actually on the Monday morning - and if so, if we're doing the spell in the evening, do we do it on the Sunday evening or the Monday evening?

I'm confusing myself now.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

The magic spell didn't work for me this time round   

I will give anything ago so as 'unexplained' I think I will give the basil a try   

Good luck 

Shaz xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaz

I am sorry hun   keep doing the spell......     I also did another spell that my friend told me to do DH thinks I am   I put a ruby crystal in a glass of spring water and left it outside overnight when it was a full moon...in the morning I drank the water.....

I hope it works....well it won't yet cos we haven't had sex since m/c as I have had a really gross infection in my womb/tube but will start   again shortly....have a cons appointment Monday so will see what they say.

 to you all

Sarah


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sarah

My DH thinks I am   as well    I will give anything ago  

Sorry to read about your m/c    

Hope you appointment goes well on Monday and your back   soon.

Shaz xxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Firstly i hope you are all well, 

I don't know if it of any interest but a have bought a couple of spell books and i found a wish spell, it is really basic and is to be done on the new moon, which is tonight. I am only a beginner but going to give it ago. 

*All you need:*

3 bay leaves,
paper or parchment,
Pen,
Candle,

*The spell:*

Write your wish three times on the paper, repeating it out loud,
Place the bay leaves on the paper, 
Fold the paper into thirds and visualize your wish coming true,
now fold the paper into thirds once again and hide it away in a dark place,
Keep visualising the wish coming true as you do this,

Once the wish is granted, the paper is burned in the candle flame as a thank you and the candle allowed to burn out.

The bay leaves promotes wisdom, so protects you from making mistakes. 

I will be doing it this evening, will also being doing the other spell on the full moon. So fingers crossed that it is enough.

Well lots of luck and    to you all.

Jenny


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Thank you for that Jenny-will defiantly give it a go.

Best of luck to you and i really hope that the spells work for you   

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

hello fellow spellmakers 

Just wondered if anyone had heard from Mac lately, she must be gearing herself up for the big day.  Mac, if you read this, I'm thinking of you lots and wish you th very best for the next few weeks.

Well I'm getting ready for my FET at long last!  Scan on Monday 6th and then if all goes well ET on either Wednesday or Thursday, so I'll be on my 2ww for the next full moon.  I'm keeping everything crossed that it will be third time lucky.

Hope everyone's well and see you all before the snow moon arrives
Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Jenny.....for the spell will try that next new moon.  

Shaz - seems we will be   shortly   Have got provera to bring on af then back on the clomid   loopy pills for 6 months......heres hoping    
feel much better about things now

 to us all.

If I get any new spells i will post them on here


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Sarah

Yes I am getting ready for  , lets hope we hit the jackpot this month. I shall be doing the magic spell again and I also have the cards under my pillow from the other thread, I am going all out this month with the spells.

Sending lots of babydust to you all.

Shaz xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind but I posted your spell on the clomid thread last month and loads of the clomid chicks did it....and we have had another spell   today!

Can't wait until the next full moon......





Sarah


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Oh wow, that's great news for your FF, please pass on my congrats-hope the next full moon brings us all a BFP. 

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello you lovely lot  ,
    I'm still here! Life just been a bit manic lately what with my Nanna being on deaths door, a last gush of hormones and Connors arrival getting closer. Its been a bit draining mentally but I am feeling loads better now and am really enjoying the last few days of being PG  . I woke up one morning and just thought....Theres nothing I can do about Nanna or any of the other things I had on my mind so put it all to the back of your mind and concentrate on "ME" oh and Meg, Mart and Bubs  .
    Sara its great news about getting a BFP on the clomid board! Does the lucky lady want to be added to our list? Well only 17 days to go until due date but I would love my Little man to arrive early so think me some positive thoughts and dance me some labour dances please!!! We need our third Spell baby!!!!  , and I need my body back!!!  

                         

Wishing you all loads of luck and  hoping the Fertility Goddess is generous with the   this month!

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST

PIGLETT 03/01/06 EDWARD 8LB 1 OZ 
ZOED 04/01/06 NOAH 8LB 1 1/2 OZ 
MAC 22/02/06 
NOODLES (KIND OF) 27/03/06 
JANE1 14/06/06 
LIZIBEE 27/06/06 
FREDDIE 10/07/06  
SARAHSTEWART 
WENDY WOO ? 
CAZA ?


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MAGIC SPELL~~NEXT FULL MOON MON FEB 13TH 04:44



> BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............
> 
> I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.
> 
> ...


MY SISTER HAS PREDICTED I WILL HAVE BUBS ON THE 13TH!!! SHE DOESNT KNOW ABOUT THE FULL MOON OR ANYTHING SHE JUST HAS A FEELING! I DO HOPE SHE RIGHT!!!

LOVE & HUGS,
MAC,
XXX.


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello Claire, Thank you for the lovely messages  I thought I would introduce myself onto this thread and see how things go from there  

Anyway, i have been sent some spells (a booklet)from a white witch that we could use

For some reason the E-Book wont let me copy and paste to this site   
So i can send it to a more "technical" person and see if she could transfer it to this thread.

nubianqueen


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome Nubianqueen, the more the merrier!!!   I'm not very "Technically" minded but you are more than welcome to send it to me and I will have a go   I will IM you my email address  .


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wow Claire-not long to go now!!!! How exciting. I'm sorry your Nanna is not good.

Was you dd early then?? I think your sister could be right as they say more babies are born on a full moon!!!  

Hi to everyone else-must remember to buy my eggs this week! As it's some awful hour again are you doing your spell in the morning or wait until it's dark??

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Claire....hope its the 14th as that is my birthday    although the 13th is Robbie Williams birthday how sad am I knowing that


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I had a bit of a   moment when I thought about Bubs being born under a full moon on the 13th!!! thought I might sporn the devil child!!!   but I'm convinced now that a full moon is a very positive thing and have been told that in some countries 13 is a very lucky number!!! The only thing is I really haven't the room in my hossie bag for all the spell stuff  . I will try and re pack it to make a bit of space but I think I might have to bow out of this one if I am in hossie  .


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Luv the piccie Clare!  It certainly looks as though you are ready for your little man and I think it would be really cool to have him born on the full moon            

hi Nubianqueen and welcome  looking forward to seeing your spells soon!

Scruffyted, I think I'll do my spell in the evening once it gets dark.  I think I might crack two eggies this time, just for luck!  Best of luck to you hunni    

Well it looks as though I'll be having my three snowbabies back on board on Friday now (my levels were still a bit low on Monday) and if so next Monday should be just about when they are implanting.  I shall be praying so hard to the Snow Moon to give me my BFP and if the Goddess of Fertility grants my wish it will be exactly one week before my 40th birthday............I so want to be pregnant before I turn 40!!!!

Wishing all my fellow spellmakers the very best of luck with the Snow Moon and Clare....I can't wait to see a piccie of your little one, will be thinking of you hunni   

Loads of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

my pagan friend says 13 is lucky and especially when full moon on the 13th so come on girls get the eggs ready  

loving your photo Clare......


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Scruffy, sorry love didn't mean to ignore your question! Meg was bang on date 25th April 2002   which is also my Mums birthday! If I do the spell this time it will be done probably in the day, not for any other reason than I will be at home trying to induce labour!!!  . I reckon if I do it first thing in the morning, the Fertility Goddess might just work her magic and get things moving by dinner!   When you do the spell this time round gals would you just ask the Goddess to give me a really nice labour   I don't mind the pain, I just want it to be problem free and Bubs to be healthy and safe . Thanks ever so! 

Allison, Just think my little man could be vacating his place just as your little one/ones is/are making themselves at home for the next 9 months!  . Sending you all the   I can muster and doing a little good luck dance for your little snowbabies  .
                       

Nubian queen, I haven't got round to having a go with the spells you sent me, but will try my very best tonight! I will try and stick to ones that are easy and use ingredients/objects that you can get easily. 

Sarah well lets hope your friend is right and we all get lots of   on Monday! Apparently the full moon is supposed to help with labour? I cant quiet remember the details but I think it has something to do with the gravity/force of the moon? maybe you could ask your friend?  

Debs are you still with us love? 

Madison, Katy are you up for it this month? sorry you didn't get the BFP you so badly wanted    .

Right I'm off to make some pinapple ice lollies! I am sick of drinking the stuff so maybe it will help taking a different approach!!!   .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Claire-love the new photo,red really suits you-wow bump is getting bigger-I'm still saying the 13th for you! I will think of you when doing the spell and wish for a safe labour.  Can't wait to see a photo of your little man.

Allison-keeping everything crossed that your snow babies defrost ok and carry on dividing.  

Just realised that I met DH 13years ago on the 13th!!!! Maybe I should do my spell at 13.00hrs So hope we are blessed this month as it is the last time naturally before we get back on the tx rollercoaster! 

Best of luck to everyone, hope the Fertility Goddess blesses us all.  

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Girls

Well I shall be back doing the spell again on Monday (have I got that right??) 

I did think I would have some great news to share with you all as last Sunday I had a    however tests today have shown that I have probably had an early miscarriage.  I had one at this time last year so we are both very sad at the moment   

Anyway ... we will be moving on to DE as my eggs aren't the best and we don't want to risk any more possible heartache with my own eggs. 

Lots of love to you all and    for everyone for this months spell!!!   
love Nikki


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nikki so sad to hear your news  . Big hugs your way love    

Allison a little fertility dance for you and your snowbabies   
                 .

I hope you all have your eggs and things ready for Monday   Oh and can we all make sure our DP/DH or any other family members don't eat them!!!  . you know who I'm talking too   DEBS!!!!!!!

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Macca he has been made to go shopping today to get special eggs for me   

Nikki so sorry sweetie to hear your news hunni  

Rowlf     to you darling


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nikki ~ So sorry to hear your news Hun Huge  's and   for you & DH Hun

Claire ~ Ohhh it's getting close now!! You have to keep us up to date with any tiny details!!  LOL

What time is the full moon tomorrow? 

Loads of Luck to everyone this time  

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

04:44am! so we will (or should be anyway!) be tucked up in bed still







. I'll probably be awake just laying there thinking about this, that and the other







.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello girlies, it's spell making time again!!!

Nikki....I'm so sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated   I really hope Spain will be the answer to your prayers, I've heard so many good reports about them...the best of luck hunni      

Mac....will be thinking about you tonight and hoping the fertility goddess will bring you your beautiful baby boy.....praying that everything will so smoothly     

Gaffer.....glad Mr Gaffer has got the eggies this time!!!!!!

I'm going to do the spell tonight just before I go to bed, seeing as the full moon is in the middle of the night,  Hope this is the right time to do it.   I think I'll keep it out for Monday night as well just in case the Goddess of Fertility takes a while to come and bless me all the way over here.

Wishing you all the very best of luck and I look forward to seeing lots of BFP's and news from Mac (!) on the board next month.
Much love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Mmmmmmm I might have a word with the Goddess tonight and again at any point I wake during the evening/morning!!! she if she cant push things along a bit  Will do an egg for you all in the morning and maybe by then i will have to beg the Goddess to hurry things up .


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

I am going to do mine tonight before I go to bed.

Lots of babydust to you all and good luck

Shaz


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
Well I did the spell last night before bed, and then every time |I woke up during the night/morning I had another word with the BIG lady!!!  But I think she must of been rather busy as I'm still here with no signs of a baby coming soon! Ah well he will make a move when hes good and ready .

Alison Implantation dance for your little snow babies. Thinking of you and praying its your turn 














       
















Hoping this month brings each and every one of you the miracle your all deserve .
          

Love & Hugs,
Mac & Bump!







.
xxx.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhhh Mac, I didn't expect to see you on here this morning!!!!  Come on little guy, we're all waiting for you           Thanks for the snowbabies dance, hunni!  Not sure what they're up to at the moment but it's still early days.  Love your end smilie by the way!!!

Did my spell last night, just after midnight and guess what.....it was lightly snowing!!  But I could still see the moon high up in the sky shining through the snow flakes.  So I thanked the Goddesss of Fertility and I also thanked the Snow Moon for my snow babies, I pray they will be kind and let them stay with me.  I used two eggs as well so I hope they don't think I'm being greedy 

Wishing all my fellow spell makers the very best of luck and praying your dreams come true
Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I did the spell last night too     has started for us too so lets hope the fertility goddess blesses us    Am gonna leave the egg out tonight that is if the cat hasn't eaten it    

MAC - come on any signs of baby arriving?


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

everyone,

I did the spell lat night before bed and i will do it again tonight so hopefully the fertility goddess will be about to hear me. I am quite lucky this month cos i am due to Ov today so hopefully the full moon and the fertility goddess will help me at this time and then i get a  for my birthday at the end of this month.  

Claire Mac, i had a word so you have a quick and safe delivery of your little lad.                        

To everyone else that the fertility goddess is kind to us all and that we have loads of  this month.                     

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks gals  . I will keep you all updated on the baby front don't you worry!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am a complete and utter   after all that fuss getting eggs etc........ I completely forgot to do it I was too busy   and only remembered when it was too late  

Claire

I hope your holding on there girl, at least for another few days   I guess you must be as I havent had a text yet  

Hugs all round

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Did my spell yesterday, i also thought of you all so Debs don't worry, hopefully the goddess heard mine and will include you-hope so sweetheart   

Claire -hope you are ok, anything yet I did ask her for you so hopefully it will be soon and be pain free!!!   

Allison-hope your snowbabies are snuggling down nicely.  

Love and luck to everyone -here's to lots of BFP's!!

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww scruff your a sweetie    thank you


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
    I'm still her and still with child!!!  Feeling increasingly sick and achy but trying not to analyse every symptom going! Popping down the shops today and carrying on as normal in the hope it tempts fate and thing start to happen!!!   I also changed the bed yesterday in the hope it tempted fate and my water broke!!!  but NO! 
    I too ask the Goddess to help you all, every full moon. Even if I don't actually do the spell I always have a word with her  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody doing the spell today?There is a full moon Wednesday 10.35PM
Claire, Any day now   Wish you all the best


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi

Claire- How you doing hunny, anything yet Hope it's soon for you sweetheart.

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi, Nothing to report!!!  Just playing the waiting game now . Getting really heavy down below so I am trying everything to kick start things  I washed and cleaned my car inside and out today







. It really needed doing and I have been putting it off for months!!!  and at the same time i thought a bit of physical activity might do the trick! but nothing yet! I will definitely keep you all up to date with any news 
             
positive vibes and magic goddess dust to you all  Allison thinking of you and praying for your snow babies 







.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Come on Connor, I want to win the sweepstakes!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry Debs but you didn't win!!!   We are still here......together........as one!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

*poo*

Typical man already!!! 

You must be going nanas old girl


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Mac....can't believe you're still here...COME ON CONNOR, give your poor Mum a break!!!!!  Fingers crossed that he will be with you very soon....we can't wait to send you HUGE congratulations.

Starting to feel quite positive myself.  Can't bring myself to test yet just incase I'm not right but I certainly feel different....two more sleeps 'til I know whether the Goddess of Fertility has blessed me this time.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

COME ON LITTLE ONES!!!!!!! [/color

DEBS WOULD YOU LIKE ANOTHER GUESS ON THE OLD SWEEPSTAKE? i GUESS SOMETIME OVER THE NEXT 2 1/2 WEEKS!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I guess Connor's going to be with you on Wednesday and I think that's a very good trait in a man.  Not too early, not too late, in fact just in time.....     

Thanks for the vibes hunni


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Well girls if someone is running a book.... I am going to plump for March 1st Claire    St Davids day!  I think little Connor wont want to come out into the cold weather forcast for this week!  

Allison Kate..... have everything crossed for you sweetheart!    

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

@ March 1st... I reckon Macca would have done her own c section by then


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Well ..... I like to go for long odds!!    and men can be a little laid back and lazy at times..... they know when they are on to a good thing


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well sorry to crash this thread but i think the little man will arrive on the 26th, cos that is my birthday,  

Jenny


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nikki I don't believe you!!!   Bloody 1st March!!!!! get out of here!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Nothing wrong with St Davids day Claire..... all lovely leeks and daffs and singing!!    

Although maybe it is a little long to wait......         You can come and do my housework if you think it will help!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I think Thursday 23rd   We going for weights too? I say 7lb 4oz 

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok I want to play too.....  

Claire-I think it will be 28th Feb-7lb 9oz   

Scruffyted xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Right and I'm sticking with my 1st March!! (  ) and 7lb 7oz the lucky 7's


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I am sticking with the 26th Feb weighing in at 7lb 3oz

Jenny


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok then....I'm going to stick my neck out here and no doubt Mac'll cut it off     March 3rd, 'cause that's my birthday and weighing 8lb 5oz

Sorry hunni


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Poor Macca

Awwwwwwwwww hunni have you been doing your aerobics?? that should get hime moving


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!  March 3rd!!!!! Alison have you been drinking this morning love!!!   (My god how I hope your wrong!!!  )
  I am going shopping again today just because if I stay in I might go off my rocker  . I cant stop laughing out a load at some of your date guesses!!! your all bonkers!!!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Mac hunni....come and do one of my tap classes, that'll soon have Connor out with all the jumping about.  Ohhhh I'd love to see you doing a Shirley Temple number at the moment    

really hope he's here soon....come on Connor, we're waiting for you


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Allison I would end up knocking myself out with one or both of my BIG (O)(O)!!!!!   If the next photo in my gallery has me with two black eyes you know I've given it a go!!!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

You poor thing you....not long now though hunni


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

for you Allison.


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi

Alison-keeping everything crossed for you-when is your test date?   so hope the Fertility Goddess has blessed you, we need some more BFP's. 
I'm a Pisces too!! My birthday is the day before your's the 2nd.

Claire-maybe I should change my guess to my birthday then! -  

love scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I think little man is going to out do all of you and arrive in April!!!   I WANT HIM NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Allison thinking of you babe   I could stand a month over due if it meant everything was o.k.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Had a sweep this morning and am 2 cm dilated  . Been having more AF type pains so hoping things speed up a bit now.Oooooooooo contaction!!!!!!! S*@T that was the strongest yet!!!


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

well   Claire mac, hoping baby makes an appearance soon. However, you have 2 and half days of labour ( hoping that is does not) to give birth on my birthday. However i will put my hands up to being wrong this time.  

Well i hope things progress soon and that little boy is safely in your arms where he belongs.  

Jenny


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Well I've had the call and my levels have risen to 14 but the DR has still told me not to get my hopes up.  He thinks it's a chemical pregnancy and he says the chances of it succeeding are very, very small.  I have to keep taking the medication for now and retest next Thursday.  Really not sure what to think, so I will just keep praying for my miracle to happen.....

Thank you, thank you for all your love and support and thoughts and prayers, bless you all you wonderful women.

mac...you're off line, I hope that means it's because you're in the hospital, welcoming Connor into the world     
Much, much love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

news on macca and baby connor for those who have not seen it yet!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49741.0.html

congrats claire, martin and meg on the arrival of connor(about time little man!)

xxx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Many Congratulations Claire, wonderful news, welcome to the world little Connor.

    

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Allison

Poor you, you must be going crazy, as others have said it has doubled and that's a good sign.  I so hope your snowbaby(ies) carry on snuggling down and your levels continue to double.  

Take care

love scruffyted xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo I was right with the date, what do I win?   A bit out with the weight though! 

Claire & DH Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of little Connor 
A new baby brother for Megan 

Welcome to the world little man 

Love and best wishes, Nicky x x x​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Alison ~  &    for you, I hope you prove the DR wrong and go on to have a healthy pregnancy Hun  

More     for you

Nicky x x x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire

Congratulations.....looks like I was way out on everything!!!!!!

Sending lots of love
Nikki xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wonderful wonderful wonderful news....welcome little Connor

Congratulations to you all and much, much love to our third spell baby       

Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes and thoughts.  I'm holding up ok and trying to keep positive but at the same time realistic and praying the Goddess of Fertility will keep my little one safe   

Scruffyted...nice to see a fellow fish!  Have a super birthday hunni, hope you get lots of lovely pressies   

Much love to all my fellow spell makers, I pray the Goddess of Fertility will bless you all soon       

Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG  it's happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe it <   of joy)  I've got my        I never thought I'd be able to post that!!!!!!!!!!  

Levels 150, more than doubled every 48 hours.  Levels still quite low but Dr very pleased...have to go back for more bloods in ten days and can then hopefully book in scan......

This is the very best birthday present I could ever, ever have wished for....thank you GOD, thank you Goddes of Fertility, thank you Snow Moon, thank you little snowbaby for snuggling down and staying with mummy   

Thank you too girls for all your wonderful postive vibes and love and support, I'm sure it wouldn't have happened without you all    

Much, much love
A very happy and shocked Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

shall I copy and paste again..................... <nods head> of course 

Rowlfie.................

see we told you to be positive babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was all that cava in spain  

Absolutely bloody fantatstic babe    

                            

I couldnt be happier its been a brilliant week for fabulous news!!


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear Allison

       
Wonderful news, I am so pleased for you, what a wonderful birthday present for you and me! 
Have a wonderful birthday tomorrow, I bet you are on  
The wonderful Fertility Goddess has worked her magic for you- 
Your little snow baby is a strong one!!! 

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhh SCRUFFYTED, in all my excitement I forgot to wish you

  *A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY *   

                

Hope you had a lovely day and a scrummy meal with DH tonight!!!!!

Much love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Allison 
Huge congratuklatins to you and DH on your BFP!!!

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond!!

Love and sticky stuff coming your way 

Nicky x x x

    ​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Scruffyted

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to scruffyted, 
Happy birthday to yoooouuuuuuu.... 

Hope you have a fab day today Hun 

Nicky x x x

  ​


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Allison-Bless your heart-don't worry about me you have far better things to think about!!  But thank you very much for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely day went to the pub lunch time with friends then this evening DH cooked a lovely meal  -got spoilt lots and had loads of pressies!! 

 for tomorrow, you have had a fantastic early present-wonderful. 

Nicky-AAhh thank you sweetheart for my birthday message, it's so great to log on and see that-thank you very much.  

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Next full moon on the 15th but the day before is a very specail date, found this while searching internet,

14 Mar 2006 - Penumbral Lunar Eclipse 
(Saros 113, penumbral mag. 1.056, max. eclipse 23:48 UT
    penumb: 21:21:32 UT on March 14 to 02:13:32 UT on March 15)
A rare total penumbral eclipse of the Moon will be visible over Asia (the beginning of the eclipse); Europe, Africa and west Asia (the whole eclipse); and the Americas barring the Yukon and Alaska (the end of the eclipse). The shading across the Moon should be quite visible at maximum eclipse. 

And the name is, 

Native Amercian name,
Full Worm - March Moon As the temperature begins to warm and the ground begins to thaw, earthworm casts appear, heralding the return of the robins. The more northern tribes knew this Moon as the Full Crow Moon, when the cawing of crows signaled the end of winter; or the Full Crust Moon, because the snow cover becomes crusted from thawing by day and freezing at night. The Full Sap Moon, marking the time of tapping maple trees, is another variation. To the settlers, it was also known as the Lenten Moon, and was considered to be the last full Moon of winter.

European folk name,
The Seed Moon - a time for rebirth, to rejuvenate passion, to plant the seeds of a new love

Just for anyone interested.

Jenny


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Lovely ladies!

Just wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! to you Allison on your  

Made my day sweetie

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Goddess of Fertility

Lots of love Zoe

ps - one more for the list Mac! (once you are up to it!)


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, so I'm up for anything that may help my dh and I to have a baby.  I'm all feng shuied up (no results as yet tho') and read about this magic spell a while ago.  The first nite of the full moon, I completly forgot about it, then the second month it was overcast.  Does cloudy weather ruin the spell as I'm all set with a reminder for this month.  

xxx
shortbutkute


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HI ALL!!!!! 
THANKS A MILLION FOR ALL YOUR KIND WISHES AND I WILL POST THE BIRTH STORY TONIGHT (OR MAYBE TOMORROW! ) IT WAS FAST AND FUIOUS!!!  CONNOR IS PERFECT AND MEG IS THE BEST BIG SISTER EVER! ONCE MART GETS BACK TO WORK AND ME MEG AND CONNOR GET IN TO A ROUTINE I AM SURE I WILL BE BACK TO POSTING ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!! 
ALLISON BIG FAT GONGRATTS ON YOUR . I COULDNT BE HAPPIER FOR YOU AND I BURST IN TO TEARS AS SOON AS I READ YOUR NEWS! I HAVE SNOT AND TEARS RUNNING DOWN MY FACE AS WE SPEEK!!! 
LOVE TO YOU ALL 
MAC








XXX.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello,
  Just to let you know that I have put some photos in my gallery  . Hope your all doing well.

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Just checked the full moon for next week and I see it as 14th March at 23.35.....Jenny hunni, check your dates 'cause I think you put the 15th.

I'll be doing the spell for you all and to thank the Goddess of Fertility for blessing me last month

Good luck girls      

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry about that i have looked on three different websites and two say the 14th and one says the 15th so thanks for telling the right day.  

Jenny


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have got my eggs ready  
Allison Kate - so happy to hear your news - I was an avid reader of your 2WW diary!  
Mac - Connor is so cute hun - well done! Hope you are coping OK? When do we get the birth story?     
 to everyone lets hope the spell works for some of us this month!


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Mac-Connor is gorgeous, what a cutie, many congratulations again.

Jenny-Thanks for posting that about the moon this month very interesting-lets hope it's a lucky moon for us all   

Allison-Hope you are ok and you enjoyed your birthday.When is your first scan?  

Got my eggs ready for Tuesday, please please let it work for us all this month.   

I'm d/r at the moment, baseline Thursday, just to make you laugh-I found myself putting some washing in the bin and the milk in the oven today!!!   roll on stimms so i can feel normal(ish!!)

Love to you all

Scruffyted xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmm Macca still pretty much MIA?? Have ya not sent Mart back to work yet love? You must be pulling your hair out  

Scruffyted, good luck with your TX hunni     

Alison hun hope your keeping ok     

I hopefully will remember to do my spell tomorrow night, I have been a very bad spell maker these last few months   apart from sleeping with my tarrot cards under my pillow I havent done a thing....... must make a bigger effort this time!

Hope everyone is ok?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I must remember to do the spell tomorrow night, I think I have forgotten the past couple of times  

I'm on my last cycle of OI now, Started it on Saturday PM and am trying everything I can! from having my cards under my pillow ( but only 10 & queen of hearts as I have no tarrot cards) to eating brazil nuts and rubbing my stones each night    DH thinks I have gone mad but to be honest I don't care who thinks I am mad I'm willing to try anything this time!!   

Good luck everyone else  

Nicky x x x


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya ladies,

I hope you dont mind me crashing your thread?! I just have a few questions, if someone wouldnt mind answerin them for me? 

What is the spell you all keep talking about doing? Why 2mor? What do you do with tarot cards or 10 and queen of hearts cards? and what stones are you talking about? 

Anything else I need to know, please tell  

Thanx 

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Tracey 

The magic spell can be found on page 1 of the thread  :- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44911.0.html

The tarot cards can be found here:- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46252.0.html

And there is various stones around at the moment, The ones I have are Mel's hand made pouches with rose quartz stones..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,2156.0.html and moonstone earings, I have them both hanging from my headboard on my bed 

Feel free to shout if you have any more questions 

HTH's
Nicky x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lol Nicky you sound like me  

I havent got so far as keeping my stone in the bed, but I do keep it in my pocket after OVing   
Dh does think I am loopy but hey he knew that when he met me  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Tracey 

The day before my FET last month I brought a large lump of rose quartz.  After ET I placed it on my tummy every time I lay down and slept with it under my pillow, it's still there now!!!  I think rose quartz is an amazing stone and I can definately feel its stength when I've warmed it up in my hands.

I haven't used any cards but did my magic spell with two eggs last month, just in case the Goddess of Fertility was feeling hungry!!!!!  As you can see it worked for me!!!!  What was strange was that I left the sacuer out for three or four nights as it was so cold and snowy and when I came to bring it in everything had vanished.  The leaves, eggs, everything...it looked as though the saucer was clean....wierd!!!

Best of luck girls for tonight.  I'll be doing the spell for you and to thank the Goddess of Fertility for blessing me

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Allison Kate
That happened to me I think the cat ate it?    
Good luck to everyone doing the spell tonight!


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi ladies

I will also be doing the spell tonight!

Good luck to you all

Zoe and Noah XXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

hoiw you all doing?

im gonna go out now and brave the cold and rain to do the spell! 

good luck

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh glad I popped in here, I would of forgotten otherwise, I really am soo forgetful   I can't blame it on the drugs either cause I've been getting worse over the past 6 months or so  

Nicky x x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm going to do my spell when I have finished on here-can't see the moon tonight to much cloud   
Have got my mum to do the spell as well tonight-really hope that helps it work.  

Good luck to you all-hope this is the month we all get our dreams     

love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I did the spell tonight but it's too cloudy and puring with rain so can't see even a hint of the moon!  

Hopefully the moon will sneak out for a sec and see all our eggies 

Nicky x  x x


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nicky-never heard of "puring" with rain!!     Doesn't do that in this neck of the woods!  

love Scruffyted xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Well I'm glad to see so many spell makers out last night.  I did my spell for you and to thank the Goddess of Fertility for blessing me.  The moon was out when I did it so I'll be praying that it will help you all find your dreams       

Best of luck girls
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

scruffyted said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Nicky-never heard of "puring" with rain!!     Doesn't do that in this neck of the woods!
> 
> love Scruffyted xx


 Have you never seen it pur with rain?  
Ask MJ, It Purs with rain all the time here 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51822.new.html#new


----------

